# How much would a foal cost, per month?



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Minus unexpected injurys/vets bills.

Just a rough estimate  I know the price of my yard, which is £27.50 pw

Any help would be fab! 
Now I have my full time job and my theory driving test complete, my foal is seeming very real!!


----------



## Sparkles (9 November 2011)

Ours cost nothing other than £60 a month rent each I think, plus then worming etc on top when needed.


----------



## Sheep (9 November 2011)

Many variables I suppose: you would obviously need to consider livery (which you know) as well as, for example, cost of feed, bedding, rugs, insurance, worming.. and many more!

I would imagine that at the start, you will have to spend quite a lot, to make sure you have all the essential kit. 

Interested to see how the cost of keeping a foal might compare to keeping a horse.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

sheep said:



			Interested to see how the cost of keeping a foal might compare to keeping a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Same here! 

Trying to get hold of a girl who keeps a foal at the same place, but alas, no luck. Actually, it's her mother I need to talk to and she's even harder to get hold of. I know I could ask the YO, but I'd rather hear it from a few liveries too! It's not that I don't trust her, but I do hate to be a bother, especially since it's still atleast 6 months away!


----------



## brown tack (9 November 2011)

I would it's going to be pretty much the same as keeping a horse. Maybe a liitle less in food as smaller. 

And obs no tack to start with. 

My guess would be the same as a normal horse


----------



## thatsmygirl (9 November 2011)

My foal cost very little conpaired to my bigger horses. Iv got £14.50 livery a week, 1 bale off straw at £2.50 a week ( I have found foals to be very clean) hay £4 a week and feed a bag a week at £9. 1 wormer for my foal has 3 loads off wormer instead off 1 for each horse. But off course they grow up than cost the same


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

Be very careful before you take on a foal without experience of youngsters...


----------



## galaxy (9 November 2011)

About the same as a horse, but obv only a trim with the farrier, not shoes.

Remember to also budget the money to have it broken in when the time comes.  do you have experience with youngsters and how to raise it?  If not, factor in money for professional help throughout it's young years too.

Seen people buy foals without the experience, not get help and it all go very very wrong


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

I earn about £550 a month, would that be enough? (I have savings incase something goes wrong) 
I was a bit iffy about posting my wages, but I figured it would be easier to tell you how much I earn and you could either say "Are you mad?!" Or "yes, you could afford that"


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Be very careful before you take on a foal without experience of youngsters...
		
Click to expand...

I've helped bring on/break a few youngsters and I sometimes help with a yearling. Although I don't have a massive amount of experience, I do have several people at the yard who can and will help me  There's...4/5 people there who can readily lend me an expert hand ^^


----------



## joeanne (9 November 2011)

Depends on what foal you buy.... a native foal is going to cost far less than a wimpy warmblood who would require rugs, bringing in at night etc etc.
At a minimum, you should factor your livery, and then feed, bedding, worming, farrier, insurance and forrage. Can you do it on £550 a month? Only you can answer that!


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

I'm hoping for a standardbred, but I'd really go for anything. All I want is something that won't buck, can run and stop when I ask it too. But I guess that's in my hands, rather than the breed of the foal!

EDIT: I also wanted to do endurance, but that's not a must.


----------



## vixiem (9 November 2011)

how come your getting a foal? is it because you want to bring one on yourself etc or is it the cost element? thinking its going to be cheaper than a grown up horsie? just being nosey btw  x


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

annie, can i ask a genuine question and please dont feel im critisizing.. but why do you want to buy a foal? Are you the same poster who is at the riding school at the moment and who had the thread about being nervous about riding on your own in the indoor school?

Its obviously none of my business and i am not sticking my oar in or critisizing you in any way, but wouldnt you be better off buying an older school master that you could have some fun with as your first horse perhaps?


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

vixiem said:



			how come your getting a foal? is it because you want to bring one on yourself etc or is it the cost element? thinking its going to be cheaper than a grown up horsie? just being nosey btw  x
		
Click to expand...

There's a few reasons ^^

The silliest, most selfish reason is because I love taking pictures and want to photograph it as it grows, but that's not  a real reason 

I want to bring one on myself, I've wanted one since I was 5, I'd love to know all the work I've done has paid off, THEY'RE SO CUTE!...*cough* various other reasons along those lines


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 November 2011)

It will cost the same amount as horse/pony.


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

im going to back out of this thread now as i have a feeling its going to start making me a little cross.


----------



## crabbymare (9 November 2011)

joeanne said:



			Depends on what foal you buy.... a native foal is going to cost far less than a wimpy warmblood who would require rugs, bringing in at night etc etc.
At a minimum, you should factor your livery, and then feed, bedding, worming, farrier, insurance and forrage. Can you do it on £550 a month? Only you can answer that!
		
Click to expand...

Given a shelter the warmbloods will love out as easily as other foals, we have warmbloods and TB foals that live out unrugged as much as possible but they do have a good shelter.
Agree with the other points though and with the £550 is that available to spend after rent food and stuff or is it before expenses? Makes a big difference if you had to spend £525 of that on living expenses and only had £25 to keep pa foal.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

lula said:



			annie, can i ask a genuine question and please dont feel im critisizing.. but why do you want to buy a foal? Are you the same poster who is at the riding school at the moment and who had the thread about being nervous about riding on your own in the indoor school?

Its obviously none of my business and i am not sticking my oar in or critisizing you in any way, but wouldnt you be better off buying an older school master that you could have some fun with as your first horse perhaps?
		
Click to expand...


That was probably me, (outdoor school btw ^^) I was only nervous because of the horse I would have been riding. I know I could have an accident on any horse, but it would be much more likely on him. I've ridden hundreds of times in the school and out on hacks by my self of other horses  Even ones who weren't schoolmasters.

In a way I would like a schoolmaster who I can just get on and go...but it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 November 2011)

Oh Yikes!! Please go for a schoolmaster, not a foal


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

crabbymare said:



			Given a shelter the warmbloods will love out as easily as other foals, we have warmbloods and TB foals that live out unrugged as much as possible but they do have a good shelter.
Agree with the other points though and with the £550 is that available to spend after rent food and stuff or is it before expenses? Makes a big difference if you had to spend £525 of that on living expenses and only had £25 to keep pa foal.
		
Click to expand...

I live at home and don't have to pay for rent or anything. I don't go out and drink or smoke, the only thing that takes any of my money is driving lessons, but by the time I get my foal, I will have passed my test as I'm not even allowing myself to look untill I have passed, I won't rely on parents to drive me around.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Oh Yikes!! Please go for a schoolmaster, not a foal

Click to expand...

May I ask why?


----------



## s4sugar (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I'm hoping for a standardbred, but I'd really go for anything. All I want is something that won't buck, can run and stop when I ask it too. But I guess that's in my hands, rather than the breed of the foal!

EDIT: I also wanted to do endurance, but that's not a must.
		
Click to expand...

A foal will cost the same as a horse and will need another youngster to play with so most livery yards are not suitable.
 I would say if this is your first own horse don't buy a foal, if you want a youngster get a two year or three year old as usually they actually cost less once you take livery into consideration. Any youngster may buck & misbehave.

TBH though you would have more fun with a schoolmaster.

Why a standardbred? They can be quite hot like TBs and not for novices. Most horses can do endurance but not until grown up - five or more years up.


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 November 2011)

Sorry, but I have to say this, foals are unpredictable creatures, they will rear,buck,prance about and try and knock you over, they are babies and have to be taught manners as they grow. They don't come ready trained, on how to lead,stand,move over,have feet picked out or being tied up and if you are nervous of riding, you are not going to be able to teach or control a foal.


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

Echo Bravo said:



			Oh Yikes!! Please go for a schoolmaster, not a foal

Click to expand...


werent you listening? foals are so CUTE!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2011)

It's always a risk (when you buy a youngster) that they wont turn out as you want even if everything goes perfectly. EG, the foal could turn out to be a very sharp ride even though it is calm and patient when handled from the ground.

You did explain in another thread that you have some very experianced support, which is very important.


----------



## vixiem (9 November 2011)

i dont know if you've had your own horse before but i think a foal is maybe something to consider once you've got alot of experience, i dont know if you have or not but not even being able to come up with a general cost for looking after a horse doesnt sound like the best start . im sorry i dont mean to be hurtful but like the others said do you not want something that can practically look after its self.
you've got to think about the fact that your going to be the one that teaches this little horse pretty much everything it knows, and i mean previously you said you dont want something that bucks, i bought my youngster when she was 18 months old and she turned out a dream but she was quirky when i broke when in and did like to turn into a little bit of a broncho at times - she grew out of it but its things like that you've got to just get on with , and i mean youngster can be unpredictable and silly so if your going into it as being nevous on some horses then maybe its not the best place to start .


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			May I ask why?
		
Click to expand...

you really dont know why people are suggesting you get a schoolmaster for a first horse rather than a foal..REALLY?


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

s4sugar said:



			A foal will cost the same as a horse and will need another youngster to play with so most livery yards are not suitable.
 I would say if this is your first own horse don't buy a foal, if you want a youngster get a two year or three year old as usually they actually cost less once you take livery into consideration. Any youngster may buck & misbehave.

TBH though you would have more fun with a schoolmaster.

Why a standardbred? They can be quite hot like TBs and not for novices. Most horses can do endurance but not until grown up - five or more years up.
		
Click to expand...

I just really like standardbreds  But like I said, I'd go for anything. I'm not a novice though, I've been riding for 16yrs and have plenty of experience riding and handling, even breaking!

I can cope with bucking, but I'd rather have a horse that didn't. Ned doesn't buck and I think that's why we get along so well  haha


----------



## KVH (9 November 2011)

lula said:



			annie, can i ask a genuine question and please dont feel im critisizing.. but why do you want to buy a foal? Are you the same poster who is at the riding school at the moment and who had the thread about being nervous about riding on your own in the indoor school?

Its obviously none of my business and i am not sticking my oar in or critisizing you in any way, but wouldnt you be better off buying an older school master that you could have some fun with as your first horse perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

This-get yourself a nice school master and learn that way, any youngster is alot of work, help or no help.
Infact if I recall correctly, even the knowlegeable members on here have admitted they wouldn't have the experience to raise a yearling.
Maybe see if you can get some hands on experience with the foal's owner at your current yard and see how you go for the future-but for now, if you feel you can afford it, get a nice 'been there, done that' type.
It's very different experiencing riding in a riding school to owning your own.
Good luck.


----------



## *hic* (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I live at home and don't have to pay for rent or anything. I don't go out and drink or smoke, the only thing that takes any of my money is driving lessons, but by the time I get my foal, I will have passed my test as I'm not even allowing myself to look untill I have passed, I won't rely on parents to drive me around.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, I think you should factor in the cost of owning and maintaining your own car, or you may not be relying on your parents to drive you around but you will be relying on their not wanting the car when you want it and you are still reliant on them.

Many parents get a bit arsey about having increasingly aged children living at home and contributing nothing. Maybe yours will be happy to have you living with them scot free for the rest of your life but this parent certainly wouldn't put up with it!

If you have to start providing for yourself, or making a realistic contribution would you be able to afford a foal?


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

lula said:



			you really dont know why people are suggesting you get a schoolmaster for a first horse rather than a foal..REALLY?
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't!

It's not like I'm a novice (For some reason everyone thinks this? I guess it was a mistake using the word novice in a thread, it's the only thing people seem to remember about me)

I'm good with practical work, but don't have a head for maths (Hence me working in Poundland for a year and a half!) that's why I asked for prices. 

I do know what I'm letting myself in for as far as work is concerned, that's why I was asking about price, NOT about how to look after a foal.


----------



## Spring Feather (9 November 2011)

Annielusian, before you buy your foal take a wander down the the Breeding page on this forum and search through the posts for people who have done the same as you are planning to do.  Read about the problems so many inexperienced foal owners come up against and then decide whether you really want to go down this road.  It sounds like you're deadset on buying a foal/youngster so nothing any of us say will sway you I'm thinking, therefore the least we can do is point you in the direction of all the pitfalls you may come across in your rearing of the foal.


----------



## Rudey (9 November 2011)

OP, I have had horses for around 17 years.  Sammi I have had for 15 years, and I got him when he was a 3 year old just backed, and gone from there with him.  I have helped back a couple of horses, and I broke a little pony in fully.  So, you could say I have knotched up some experience....

In January 2009, I took the plunge and bought my second horse.  He was a 9.5 month old untouched colt.  I can strongly guarantee that money/affording him has not been an issue at all - that was the easy part!  What I will say is, although I knew it would be hard work - I did not appreciate _how_ hard that work would be.

The amount of time and effort what needs to go into a youngster providing them with a positive start in life is immense and require dedication and consistency.  There are times where you seem to get somewhere, then hit a brick wall, go forwards two steps, and then back another ten, and with time and patience, progress.  Having a youngster is not for the faint hearted, it is all blood, sweat and tears!  

It has been truly rewarding to see my little one grow, make his debute in the showing world, and successfully competing at County level.  I will say that it is the most rewarding thing I have ever done in my life, but hand on heart, I can't see myself doing it all over again with another!  It has been very trying at the best of times!  If I ever bought another horse - it definitely would be older, where someone else has put in the hard work already! xx


----------



## midi (9 November 2011)

I don't think a foal is a good idea at all.
You got to think ahead as well, you've also mentioned you want to have a foal bred? when theres already too many horses around.
You've also got to consider whats going to be happening in your life within the next 4/5 years etc, can you guarantee a baby a home? it will be so much harder to sell on a baby than say a horse thats already broken in/done everything.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

midi said:



			I don't think a foal is a good idea at all.
You got to think ahead as well, you've also mentioned you want to have a foal bred? when theres already too many horses around.
You've also got to consider whats going to be happening in your life within the next 4/5 years etc, can you guarantee a baby a home? it will be so much harder to sell on a baby than say a horse thats already broken in/done everything.
		
Click to expand...

No, I want to rescue one. Well aware of over breeding and wouldn't buy a dog bred for me, let alone a horse!!

I honestly don't want a schoolmaster. If I did, I may as well just stick to the RS horses.


----------



## Spring Feather (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I do know what I'm letting myself in for as far as work is concerned, that's why I was asking about prince, NOT about how to look after a foal.
		
Click to expand...

Oops!  That was all my answer talked about   Okay well price wise foals are much cheaper to look after than horses AT HOME!  At livery your costs will be similar unless you are buying your own hay in which case foals eat significantly less than mature horses although once they get to around 2 years old they are close on eating the same as an adult horse.  Worming is slightly less as you use slightly less (no great savings there though).  Feeding will be less.  Farrier will do trims rather than fit shoes so cheaper.  Some farriers will do cheaper trims for foals.  You need to be aware that foals outgrow everything!  So although you may have to buy rugs and headcollars obviously the foal will grow out of these things so only bank on them fitting for a short period of time and then replace.


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

foals, rather like cute kittens and puppies, dont stay that way they turn very quickly into unruly and bolshy yearlings that need someone with more than a little experience and a firm hand to teach them some manners 

getting a foal may not seem like the super idea it once did when you're busy out taking your lovely photographs and what is now a headstrong 2 year old kicks out and sends your camera flying into the mud.

sorry i might be being a little dramatic but im simply trying to point out to you that buying a 'cute foalie' take a lot more thought than just what it'll cost to keep each week.

you'll do what you want though whatever good advice you get so i shouldn't waste my time.

goodluck.


----------



## *hic* (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I honestly don't!

It's not like I'm a novice (For some reason everyone thinks this? I guess it was a mistake using the word novice in a thread, it's the only thing people seem to remember about me)
		
Click to expand...

Could be the photos posted, could be the questions asked, could be the comments made on other threads. There's nothing wrong with any of that and your enthusiasm is to be commended BUT when it comes to taking on a foal for your first solo project people are worried for both of you.


----------



## vixiem (9 November 2011)

i dont think you need a head for maths, you just need to do some research. write a list of everything your foal is going to need, go to your tackshop and write down the prices, then head home and grab your calculator. and then add a bit!! coz its always more than what u budget for!! 
also the point about the car!! have u got one ? and definatly put your petrol in your budget its expensive stuff!!
im 21 and have a full time job and spoilt as i am my parents still help out with the cost of my horse because they are lovely, id struggle with out them to pay for her and my car and my phone and everything else that seems to eat up my wages lol!


----------



## galaxy (9 November 2011)

Try not to take offence that people are trying to put you off having a foal....  They are meaning well.

People (myself included) have read you previous posts, and watched your videos, have heard you say this is your 1st horse and that is why they are concerned.  No you are not a total novice, but you do come on asking for advise with things that people may think an "experienced enough to bring up a foal" person would possibily not ask?  You are not wrong to ask questions/for help, that is what forums are for, but do you see what I'm trying to say?

Buying a foal if you have never had a horse before is ALWAYS going to ring alarm bells in peoples ears.  A lot of people ride in RS, get shares etc and still feel horribly out of their depth with an established horse when they get it home.  

That is why people are so concerned.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			Oops!  That was all my answer talked about   Okay well price wise foals are much cheaper to look after than horses AT HOME!  At livery your costs will be similar unless you are buying your own hay in which case foals eat significantly less than mature horses although once they get to around 2 years old they are close on eating the same as an adult horse.  Worming is slightly less as you use slightly less (no great savings there though).  Feeding will be less.  Farrier will do trims rather than fit shoes so cheaper.  Some farriers will do cheaper trims for foals.  You need to be aware that foals outgrow everything!  So although you may have to buy rugs and headcollars obviously the foal will grow out of these things so only bank on them fitting for a short period of time and then replace.
		
Click to expand...

It was at everyone who was taking the thread in the wrong direction really  I always seem to have to explain myself over and over! The thread title says "How much is a foal" not "Help, I'm totally inexperienced and am going to buy a baby!"

Thanks ^^ This is the kind of info I was asking for  Very helpful!


----------



## galaxy (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I honestly don't want a schoolmaster. If I did, I may as well just stick to the RS horses.
		
Click to expand...

The difference between a "RS horse" and a "proper" horse, esp a schoolmaster is enormous.  RS are worth their weight in gold, don't get me wrong, but a nice non RS horse that you can develop and compete on is a completely different kettle of fish.

Have you always ridden in connection with your RS?  Have you ridden many horses kept in totally private homes?


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 November 2011)

And I do know as bred 3 of my own(died years ago) and bought a 6 month old colt begining of Sept and he'd never been touched in his short life it's one step forward and 3 steps back at the moment, took nearly 2 weeks to get headcollar on (foalslips too small) and he's now roughly 12hh and starting to push the boundries a little, you have to know when they really are starting to be pushy or just trying it on and a good routine helps alot, I still say go for a schoolmaster.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			Try not to take offence that people are trying to put you off having a foal....  They are meaning well.

People (myself included) have read you previous posts, and watched your videos, have heard you say this is your 1st horse and that is why they are concerned.  No you are not a total novice, but you do come on asking for advise with things that people may think an "experienced enough to bring up a foal" person would possibily not ask?  You are not wrong to ask questions/for help, that is what forums are for, but do you see what I'm trying to say?

Buying a foal if you have never had a horse before is ALWAYS going to ring alarm bells in peoples ears.  A lot of people ride in RS, get shares etc and still feel horribly out of their depth with an established horse when they get it home.  

That is why people are so concerned.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you  yea, I totally understand what you're saying  My RS isn't like most, where you get on, ride, get off. I practically have to look after Ned like he's my own when I go up. That's why I'm asking about costs. I don't pay for his feed, or his worming or shoes, but I do the work. 

There's another girl there who is 12 and she got her own foal, when she once arrived at the stables and found her horse had given birth! It must have been pregnant when she got her. She's only 12 and had previously had no experience with horse care. My YO wouldn't let her put a foot wrong with this horse and takes genuine interest. If I did anything wrong with the foal, I'd get told. Loudly. 

It's a very helpful yard and I would in no way be alone.


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I honestly don't!

It's not like I'm a novice (For some reason everyone thinks this? I guess it was a mistake using the word novice in a thread, it's the only thing people seem to remember about me)
		
Click to expand...

annie, you described yourself as a novice on the thread you posted asking for advise the time you were too nervous to ride alone in the school.
if people remember that you cant blame them as they were your own words. No one is taking it upon themselves to judge your abilities but from your own posts you do sound like a nervous rider, hence the school master suggestion. Forgive me if im wrong tho.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (9 November 2011)

How old are you? 
Seriously, I could afford a foal on my wage too, had probably more experience than you. (Our yard has two babies currently being raised) it's ********** hard! Presuming your 17? What about Uni, a proper job? 
Sorry people like this really irk me.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			The difference between a "RS horse" and a "proper" horse, esp a schoolmaster is enormous.  RS are worth their weight in gold, don't get me wrong, but a nice non RS horse that you can develop and compete on is a completely different kettle of fish.

Have you always ridden in connection with your RS?  Have you ridden many horses kept in totally private homes?
		
Click to expand...

I used to ride on a similar yard as a kid, I'd do everything and not just be thrown on some random horse and told to walk in a circle.
I've ridden so many horses I don't think I could keep count! (I did actually try, I think I got to 80+, I just take a special interest in Ned) This includes, RS horses, private horses, friends horses, ex racers, youngsters, ponies and various others!


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			Try not to take offence that people are trying to put you off having a foal....  They are meaning well.

People (myself included) have read you previous posts, and watched your videos, have heard you say this is your 1st horse and that is why they are concerned.  No you are not a total novice, but you do come on asking for advise with things that people may think an "experienced enough to bring up a foal" person would possibily not ask?  You are not wrong to ask questions/for help, that is what forums are for, but do you see what I'm trying to say?

Buying a foal if you have never had a horse before is ALWAYS going to ring alarm bells in peoples ears.  A lot of people ride in RS, get shares etc and still feel horribly out of their depth with an established horse when they get it home.  

That is why people are so concerned.
		
Click to expand...

i wish i could say whats on my mind as beautifully and articulately as this. i just come across as grumpy!


----------



## *hic* (9 November 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			The difference between a "RS horse" and a "proper" horse, esp a schoolmaster is enormous.  RS are worth their weight in gold, don't get me wrong, but a nice non RS horse that you can develop and compete on is a completely different kettle of fish.

Have you always ridden in connection with your RS?  Have you ridden many horses kept in totally private homes?
		
Click to expand...

This is a very very good point for you to think about and try to find out about.

At the moment I have a very experienced friend riding my supersafe schoolmistress big mare. My friend has been riding for 25 years, she's got some really smart dressage experience, has SJed and XCed and is a very nice rider. She's also rarely ridden a "private" horse and is finding my girl quite a challenge just in the way she differs from the RS horses she's always ridden, even though you could stick a novice on my girl and she would look after them. 

I honestly think that buying something that knows a bit but needs you to refine its education, teach it a bit more about life etc would be really rewarding and would mean you were riding much earlier than with a foal. I wonder whether an ex-racer might not be just the thing for you and give you a huge buzz. Not all of them are high maintenance bonkers things, I have a nice girl that I didn't pay a huge amount for who is a good doer and is very sensible. That would satisfy your rescuing urges too -so many of these horses need to find nice homes when they come out of racing.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

Annielusian, you ask why people think you are more inexperienced than you think you are.  I think I can answer that.  You sound novicey and you sound immature in the way that you post.  You don't tend to post informative posts, you post bubblegum comments about horses being cute.  You've posted videos of you riding Ned, which aren't awful, but don't demonstrate any obvious skill.  You say you want a foal because theyr'e cute and you want nice photos of it growing up - and that rings alarm bells for a lot of people.  

I'm sorry, this sounds like a character assassination, but you did ask - and I remember you asking on a previous thread.  "Would some power the giftie gie us / to see ourselves as ithers see us"  (spelling may be off - my old Scots is rubbish) as it very much were.

My second horse was a youngster - not  a foal, but unbroken - I had experience of reschooling and breaking and I was (or seemed) a heck of a lot more confident that you.  I didn't have much back up though.  I am not going to lie - my horse has turned out great and I love him to pieces, but over the last few years I have doubted we'd get here.  He's scared the hell out of me, he's ditched me on the floor, I've made mistakes and he's forgiven me - because I wasn't daft enough to buy a standardbred, amongst other things.  

I've seen many young horses ruined by people doing what I did and what you plan to do - and I was bloody lucky mine wasn't one of them.  There is no need for you to take that sort of gamble with a horse's future, and with your own safety.  I can't stop you from doing it, but I can recommend against it.   And that is why I am not answering your original question - it's not an omission.

I apologise if this seems harsh.  I did consider pm-ing you, but that would be cowardly I think?

And I'm aware I don't speak for everyone on here - other posters may think this is a grand idea, or that I've gone mad


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Lula: I was just nervous because there wouldn't have been a soul around, not even on the end of the phone (Would have taken 45mins+ to get to me) apart from 999. I didn't /have/ to ride that day either. If Ned was mine, I would have got on and done it.

thereaper: I'm 21 and didn't go to Uni  It's just another job in retail, but much better hours and pay and it is a 'proper' job


----------



## galaxy (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I used to ride on a similar yard as a kid, I'd do everything and not just be thrown on some random horse and told to walk in a circle.
I've ridden so many horses I don't think I could keep count! (I did actually try, I think I got to 80+, I just take a special interest in Ned) This includes, RS horses, private horses, friends horses, ex racers, youngsters, ponies and various others!
		
Click to expand...

but then you'll appreciate the difference between a "RS" horse and a "proper" horse?  And you'll see why there is most definitly a very good reason for getting one?


I'm sure you'll have great fun taking photos of your new horse and the progress you will make together


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2011)

I honestly think that buying something that knows a bit but needs you to refine its education, teach it a bit more about life etc would be really rewarding and would mean you were riding much earlier than with a foal. I wonder whether an ex-racer might not be just the thing for you and give you a huge buzz. Not all of them are high maintenance bonkers things, I have a nice girl that I didn't pay a huge amount for who is a good doer and is very sensible. That would satisfy your rescuing urges too -so many of these horses need to find nice homes when they come out of racing.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea. 

Although she will still need the experianced support that is available to her.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Gosh, it's hard to keep on top of all these comments XD I've had it drilled into me that double posting is evil! Haha


jemima_too: I was actually considering an ex racer, there's 2 at the yard and my friend has just acquired one. But I'm honestly not sure they're for me, it is still a possible option though.

JFTD: Everyone always picks up on the wrong parts of my posts! I like to post in a jokey manner and although I would like to take lots of pictures and I think they're cute and fluffy...that is NOT why I want one and I would never let that cloud my judgment of horse-buying.
My videos of Ned are all in the school, I'm not all that great at jumping and I know it shows in my videos! You should see us out hacking, that shows my true talent.
(Ps: I do often prefer PMs, easier to keep on top of!)


----------



## Spring Feather (9 November 2011)

Faracat said:



			Brilliant idea. 

Click to expand...

I also think it's a brilliant idea!  A sensible ex-racer could be just what Annie needs.

Annielusian, I breed them so I see foals year in, year out and to give you the truthful rundown on them ... once the initial buzz has worn off for you I think you'll find foals quite dull really.  Honestly they really are.  Yes they're cute and they're fun to watch running around the fields and playing with other little foals but as to hands on stuff ... you'll be bored very soon I think.


----------



## *hic* (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			jemima_too: I was actually considering an ex racer, there's 2 at the yard and my friend has just acquired one. But I'm honestly not sure they're for me, it is still a possible option though.
		
Click to expand...

THe thing is with an older horse you have a good chance of finding out whether they are for you before you buy. With a foal you get what it grows into, with a good dash of how it has responded to your handling, if at three it isn't what you want then you are stuck with it until it's broken and ridden away or face a huge loss on what it has cost you. 

ALso although you think a foal will be cheaper that is true at the moment - but at the moment you are relatively well off. At 21 there's a strong chance that just at the time in a couple of years that you need to start pouring money into your foal for breaking kit, tack, lessons etc you will have met someone and be wanting to set up your own place which will make big holes in your income. With a more established horse you could at least get a sharer to help out with costs, or even sell. With a baby horse you are lumbered with paying out or selling.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Spring Feather: Believe me  Animal buzz never wears off with me! I've had my doggie for 10 years now and it's still like when I first got her, even if she's old, fat and snotty now.

Is there anything like an ex racer I could get, that isn't a TB? I don't have anything against them, but I don't think they're for me, really. Unless I could find another like Dancer, he was perfect! He could gallop and he would come back to you with a twitch of a finger. I rode him when I was 9 and honestly, I could have put younger kids on him. Sadly he died suddenly of a twisted gut


----------



## rhino (9 November 2011)

AL - I'm probably going to waffle a bit here, so feel free to ignore me 

I was 18 when I bought my first horse. I hadn't been riding as long as you although was confidently riding all the RS school horses, jumping 2'9" plus courses sj and xc, competing at local shows on RS and livery horses etc. I had a youngster on 'free loan' from the RS - i.e. it came back from the breakers and had a bit of a bucking habit; no-one else would sit on it! I had also backed and brought on a young connemara stallion who had come to the yard unhandled and worked with another couple of youngsters.

So, I went horseshopping! Ideally wanted a 3/4 year old so young enough to 'make' but old enough to get on and work with from the start (wasn't as clued up to the importance of groundwork as I am now). First horse I went to see was NOT as advertised. Found the ginger beastie at a dealers, he was the best schooled horse I had ever sat on and what a jump! (he was 8)

From day 1 he was the easiest, most mannerly horse I have ever met. He didn't put a hoof out of place. But, do you know what, I still found it bloody difficult for quite a long time. It's very different when it is YOUR horse and YOUR responsibility at the end of the day. Yes, I had other issues at the time (had just lost my mum) but there were days when I was in tears at the yard wondering if I had done the right thing in buying him! What I am trying to say (I think, sometimes I even confuse myself) is that you can have just as good a relationship with an older horse, you can learn just as much  Would your YO consider selling Ned, as you clearly have built a relationship with him already?

Good luck with whatever you choose, but I think people are giving some really good advice on here (except me probably  )

Told you I was going to waffle


----------



## lula (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Annielusian, you ask why people think you are more inexperienced than you think you are.  I think I can answer that.  You sound novicey and you sound immature in the way that you post.  You don't tend to post informative posts, you post bubblegum comments about horses being cute.  You've posted videos of you riding Ned, which aren't awful, but don't demonstrate any obvious skill.  You say you want a foal because theyr'e cute and you want nice photos of it growing up - and that rings alarm bells for a lot of people.  

I'm sorry, this sounds like a character assassination, but you did ask - and I remember you asking on a previous thread.  "Would some power the giftie gie us / to see ourselves as ithers see us"  (spelling may be off - my old Scots is rubbish) as it very much were.

My second horse was a youngster - not  a foal, but unbroken - I had experience of reschooling and breaking and I was (or seemed) a heck of a lot more confident that you.  I didn't have much back up though.  I am not going to lie - my horse has turned out great and I love him to pieces, but over the last few years I have doubted we'd get here.  He's scared the hell out of me, he's ditched me on the floor, I've made mistakes and he's forgiven me - because I wasn't daft enough to buy a standardbred, amongst other things.  

I've seen many young horses ruined by people doing what I did and what you plan to do - and I was bloody lucky mine wasn't one of them.  There is no need for you to take that sort of gamble with a horse's future, and with your own safety.  I can't stop you from doing it, but I can recommend against it.   And that is why I am not answering your original question - it's not an omission.

I apologise if this seems harsh.  I did consider pm-ing you, but that would be cowardly I think?

And I'm aware I don't speak for everyone on here - other posters may think this is a grand idea, or that I've gone mad 

Click to expand...

i dont think you've gone mad i think you put that beautifully.

it almost sounds to me the way she put it; 'the 12 yr old girl at my yard has got her very own foal so i want one too'

i think annie sounds like a lovely girl but whatever very good advice (although unsolicited ) she gets on this thread i truly believe she's going to ignore all of it because as she says herself 'she's wanted a foal since she was 5'and she'll do what she wants so good luck to her, maybe it will work out perfectly, who knows.

life sure is a learning curve


----------



## ATrueClassAct (9 November 2011)

Standardbred trotter for sale at my yard. He raced trotting but needs a lot of work


----------



## *hic* (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Spring Feather: Believe me  Animal buzz never wears off with me! I've had my doggie for 10 years now and it's still like when I first got her, even if she's old, fat and snotty now.

Is there anything like an ex racer I could get, that isn't a TB? I don't have anything against them, but I don't think they're for me, really. Unless I could find another like Dancer, he was perfect! He could gallop and he would come back to you with a twitch of a finger. I rode him when I was 9 and honestly, I could have put younger kids on him. Sadly he died suddenly of a twisted gut 

Click to expand...

There will be other Dancers out there. Plus of course you can teach most of them them that sitting up, or pulling on the neckstrap or a voice command means "Oi mate, we are not racing now". If you go to one of the pro rehoming places they will try to make sure you get one that suits you and already has some of the "new" buttons in place.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			JFTD: Everyone always picks up on the wrong parts of my posts! I like to post in a jokey manner and although I would like to take lots of pictures and I think they're cute and fluffy...that is NOT why I want one and I would never let that cloud my judgment of horse-buying.
My videos of Ned are all in the school, I'm not all that great at jumping and I know it shows in my videos! You should see us out hacking, that shows my true talent.
(Ps: I do often prefer PMs, easier to keep on top of!)
		
Click to expand...

I'm not picking on any part of your posts - I'm reading them as a whole and forming the picture that paints of you- it may not be accurate, but I'm not judging you on a single comment or throw away remark.

I have seen many posts and threads by you, and many of them have lead me to the conclusion above.  The trouble with having a distinctive signature is that people tend to notice your posts more.  Your posts (that I have seen) do not suggest you are overly experienced or knowledgable about training horses or than you are anything other than a novice.

The trouble is - and you seem to be forgetting - that bringing on a young horse isn't just about heading off for a nice hack - it takes a lot of schooling (both in the school and hacking) - it takes subtlety and tact to produce a well schooled hack, possibly more so than a local level competition horse.

I'm not pm-ing you as I think my views are possibly unkind.  I should be prepared to stand by them publicly (even if some of the "nicer" posters bash me up for it) - rather than hide behid a pm.


eta - a sane, sensible ex-racer may not be a bad idea.  I've known some lovely, straightforward ex-racers.


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Lula: You're taking all my posts out of context. First you thought I wanted one because they're cute and now you seem to have got 'the 12 yr old girl at my yard has got her very own foal so i want one too' from something else I said! 
It's been a life long dream of mine, to get a foal, it's not just a silly, girly fantasy and it's the only thing that's spurring me on at the moment. If I hadn't had the thought of getting one, I'd probably still be sitting, watching Jeremy Kyle, jobless and with no idea of how to drive! 
I have the patience, so time wouldn't be an issue at all. 

Rhino: Thanks for the waffle  It was a very interesting read! My YO said she's not selling Ned, I did ask! She loves him almost as much as me, dispite never having sat on him. It's a shame  I'd have paid well over his worth, but she's not a money grabber, she's rather soppy  like me!


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

thereaper said:



			Standardbred trotter for sale at my yard. He raced trotting but needs a lot of work
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh! Don't tempt me  Not ready to start looking yet!!

JFTD: That comment wasn't really at you, just generally ^^ Sorry if it sounds like I was aiming it at you!

I would consider an ex racer, but like I said, not fond of TBs for riding myself. Unless I could find a small-ish one? Not a fan of riding big, leggy things. 15hh perhaps, that's about Ned's height.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

I'm not a fan of anything I can't get back on easily on a hack or under the low branches in the woods, either.

There are small tbs about.  I'd like a TBxHighland myself...  (Not an ex-racer with that breeding though )


----------



## brown tack (9 November 2011)

Annie, my best advice. 

Once you have your test got and work on a stud yard. You will lots of foals to play with, get to know how to handle them and come away with a lot experice then you will get in any other way. 

I've worked on studs, recuse centres, showing, dressage and eventing yards and I've just taken on my first 3yr old. Having worked  with horse since I've left school and having a fair few of my own, as well as problem ones, ones in too break, and the odd one to sell I would of never taken on a baby before having this experience.


----------



## rhino (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			There are small tbs about.  I'd like a TBxHighland myself...  (Not an ex-racer with that breeding though )
		
Click to expand...

There is a highland x arab and a 3/4 highland 1/4 andalucian for sale on the highland pony society website...


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			Annie, my best advice. 

Once you have your test got and work on a stud yard. You will lots of foals to play with, get to know how to handle them and come away with a lot experice then you will get in any other way. 

I've worked on studs, recuse centres, showing, dressage and eventing yards and I've just taken on my first 3yr old. Having worked  with horse since I've left school and having a fair few of my own, as well as problem ones, ones in too break, and the odd one to sell I would of never taken on a baby before having this experience.
		
Click to expand...

I really would love to do that! I did have a look around for studs a while back, but I couldn't find any around me. Do you know of any in the Milton Keynes area?


----------



## brown tack (9 November 2011)

How about a live in post, then you can go any where then

Try the site yard and groom
http://www.yardandgroom.com/


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

rhino said:



			There is a highland x arab and a 3/4 highland 1/4 andalucian for sale on the highland pony society website...
		
Click to expand...

DO NOT TELL ME THAT...

too late


----------



## rhino (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			DO NOT TELL ME THAT...

too late 

Click to expand...

http://www.highlandponysociety.com/...nager&page=show_ad&adid=851&catid=1&Itemid=48
http://www.highlandponysociety.com/...nager&page=show_ad&adid=852&catid=1&Itemid=48

You're welcome


----------



## Cath&Vinnie (9 November 2011)

I have two yearlings - One ive had since he was weaned and the 2nd is a D i bought of a friend who - Wanted a baby - and found out she couldnt cope. 

Theyre not easy, and quite unpredictable. 

I would really think hard about buying one - My 4 year old who is a saint on the ground bought as a 3 year old - Isnt such an angel ridden - So it is really a chance weather they will be quiet ridden 

My first horse was a 15.3 15 year old mare who really was bombproof you could put your children on her. I had her on loan for 3 years. I came from riding school horses but this mare taught me so much in the 3 years i had her. I would never have gone from riding school horses to a baby, it really is worth going for something older as they teach you along the way.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

rhino said:



http://www.highlandponysociety.com/...nager&page=show_ad&adid=851&catid=1&Itemid=48
http://www.highlandponysociety.com/...nager&page=show_ad&adid=852&catid=1&Itemid=48

You're welcome 

Click to expand...

You think I was waiting for links 

The highland x arab is too small really - would need to go to 15hh / 15hh2 to accomodate my height I think...  I wonder how bit the highland x anda will make...

I DO NOT HAVE ROOM.I DO NOT HAVE ROOM.I DO NOT HAVE ROOM...


----------



## rhino (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			You think I was waiting for links 

The highland x arab is too small really - would need to go to 15hh / 15hh2 to accomodate my height I think...  I wonder how bit the highland x anda will make...

I DO NOT HAVE ROOM.I DO NOT HAVE ROOM.I DO NOT HAVE ROOM...
		
Click to expand...

I'll have the arabo highland then, I'm only wee! Not that I have room either! And no, I knew perfectly well you weren't looking for links


----------



## Alexart (9 November 2011)

I'd go for the ex-racer type too, at least you can spend a year re-training it then get on board, rather than having 4 yrs waiting for a foal to mature and possibly injure itself along the way - they are accident magnets!!  You may have a rose tinted view of a cute foal galloping about in fields to take pics of - but to be honest they don't do much of anything except eating!  The first 6 months is when they are cute - they usually look like butt ugly cut and shut jobs for the first few years at least so not very photogenic!!!
Then you've got all the temper tantrums and you really need to be experienced and very confident to deal with these things or your horse will quickly learn to walk all over you. RS horses are very different to private ones and will take the piss if given an inch.  An almost ready made one, ie.age wise and maybe sat on, would still give you that satisfaction of doing an awful lot and giving you tons of experience to go on and maybe get a youngster in the future when you've got more funds available, there is also alot more to owning a foal than just being a good rider.

Cost wise a foal grows very fast in its first year so they may start off as slightly cheaper than an adult horse but within 6 to 8 months they'll eat the same amount, plus finding a good yard that is geared towards youngsters and their social needs is a nightmare - my friend has been to 3 before she found a really good one and it wasn't cheap!  It might be slightly cheaper if you had one at home but then you'd need two - so either way it's not any difference cost wise!!   And if cost is the main thing you are trying to save on now then I'd stick to the RS horses for the mo and save up for what you really want and gain more experience in the meantime - sorry to be so blunt but you do come across as very much a novice through the questions you're asking, as others have said, but very enthusiastic and willing to learn which is the key thing and you're in the right place!!  Maybe try and help out at a local stud to get some hands on time with babies?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

rhino said:



			I'll have the arabo highland then, I'm only wee! Not that I have room either! And no, I knew perfectly well you weren't looking for links 

Click to expand...

Lucky - I wish I was little   I can just get by on my 14,2 pure highland, but I think the arabx wouldn't take up so much leg!  

We need a plan - how do we get the extra room?  Lottery?  Bank robbery?


----------



## leah_x (9 November 2011)

I don't mean to but in & I don't know if my points have already been mentioned but, my views are this:
You say you live at home, don't drive yet etc so you have the money. Well what about when you do want to move out? And when you get a car and have to pay for tax, MOT, insurance and petrol? You won't afford it with the money you get a month. I struggle and I get a lot more than you.
Also, you say you don't go out much etc but if you got a foal (and you're anything like me and wouldn't ever sell it) that horse will be in your life for 30 years (give or take a few years..) Its a big commitment!
I have always wanted a foal, but I have got a 14yo ex racer as my first horse and I know I would have never coped with a foal (and I have a fair bit of experiance with them). 
I think I'm having more fun re-schooling my boy than I would have done with a foal. Plus my boy is cute too - it's not just foals that are cute....

Sorry if I come across as nasty, but considering the things I see at the sanctuary I work at, I don't want to see anymore people wasting horses because they won't admit defeat, all because its a life long dream. My dream since I was 5 was to be a jockey! But sometimes you have to accept that not everything is going to happen straight away.
Please get a schoolmaster first rather than slinging yourself in the deepend.


----------



## rhino (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			We need a plan - how do we get the extra room?  Lottery?  Bank robbery?
		
Click to expand...

Ok I think I will win the lottery then, don't really fancy robbing a bank. Will buy a ticket for Friday, when do you want your pony delivered?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

If we're winning on Friday, we could pick up the cash on Saturday and get the ponies dropped off asap.  Which from Argyll wil be a pick up on Friday and drop off down here the following Tuesday.

You know you have a Scottish horse addiction when you know the Gillies routine off the top of your head


----------



## rhino (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			If we're winning on Friday, we could pick up the cash on Saturday and get the ponies dropped off asap.  Which from Argyll wil be a pick up on Friday and drop off down here the following Tuesday.

You know you have a Scottish horse addiction when you know the Gillies routine off the top of your head 

Click to expand...

It's even worse when they recognise your voice on the phone! They are only based a few miles from me but I could pick the ponies up from Argyll myself and hold them at my yard until the Friday - would that be acceptable to you?


----------



## Shantara (9 November 2011)

Alexart: The yard I'm at now often has foalies and youngesters about and we often get 3 at a time and I have to help with them. I didn't really touch the latest 3 as they already had owners by the time they got there, but the bunch before, I was very hands on with Ziggy! What a lovely chap. If he was just a few inches bigger, I would have snapped him up. He was very problematic with nipping, but we didn't teach him not to, Ned did! He's a saint of a pony. The latest 3 are a bit annoying as they somehow managed to steal my bag through the fence, open it, steal my camera and drag it across the field! How they didn't break it, I'll never know. 
Then there's Spirit, he's a great deal bigger than the other foals and like his name, he is VERY spirited. He was a brute. We soon figured out it was because he was still a mummies boy, so we took him away from her and it worked. He's now back with her and the bad habits haven't returned. 

The only problem foal we had was Henry, but that's because the YO wasn't on hand as much and the 'bigger girls' were all off somewhere else too. He was alright, but reared sometimes. The last straw was when he went over backwards. I so wish I had the knowledge then, but I didn't and the YO had a human baby to worry about, so Henry was sold and as far as I know, is doing very well.

And ofcourse! I forgot Marie. She was bought as a 2yr old and was the best little pony ever. She was the first pony I ever rode out alone. Didn't put a foot wrong.

Also, the point of my question wasn't to save money, just rather how much it'd cost, realistically  The only thing I want cheap, is the cost of actually buying the horse. 


Anyway! I'm off to bed 

EDIT: Also, I'd share my mums car, we'd share the costs too. (She said she'll use her bus pass more than her car, when she gets it next year) I wouldn't want to move out and there's no fear of me getting kicked out. My 36yr old brother is still here! 

Eek! I really should be in bed. Driving lesson at 8 and work at 12!!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

rhino said:



			It's even worse when they recognise your voice on the phone! They are only based a few miles from me but I could pick the ponies up from Argyll myself and hold them at my yard until the Friday - would that be acceptable to you?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect but wouldn't you get tired holding them - isn't there a spare field you could pop them in or something? 

(That is bad, if they recognise your voice!)


----------



## rhino (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Sounds perfect but wouldn't you get tired holding them - isn't there a spare field you could pop them in or something? 

Click to expand...

Oh you're on fire tonight!

Think I'd better leave the thread now though, after reading OP's last post


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

rhino said:



			Oh you're on fire tonight!

Think I'd better leave the thread now though, after reading OP's last post 

Click to expand...

Light the blue touch paper and stand well back, eh?  Yes, good idea, I'm fleeing too


----------



## lhotse (9 November 2011)

Not on the topic of the foal, but if you are working full time in retail, 36.5 hrs a week, and only earning £550 a month, then that is well below minimum wage!!!


----------



## WelshD (9 November 2011)

Annie there is a stud farm on the Buckingham road (A421????) I want to say its called Fair Winter Farm but not sure if I have that right

Not sure if they'd take on extra help though as there is so much red tape with liability nowadays they may just keep to a core group of staff

personally I'd also advise against getting a foal, the last thing you want this experience to do is put you off completely and leave you with a youngster needing a home but at the end of the day its none of my business 

All the members here can do is be there to advise if you have questions or not advise if they disapprove strongly, thats their choice

As for your original question of costs I echo what someone else said about the fact that they outgrow stuff fast, we always worked on it costing about half the cost of an adult pony up to the age of two and about the same cost thereafter with costs obviously spiking suddenly when they start needing more kit

I hesitate to point it out as it seems obvious but 4 years with no riding can take the shine off owning a horse if you are a keen rider


----------



## HappyHorses:) (9 November 2011)

WelshD said:



			Annie there is a stud farm on the Buckingham road (A421????) I want to say its called Fair Winter Farm but not sure if I have that right

Not sure if they'd take on extra help though as there is so much red tape with liability nowadays they may just keep to a core group of staff

personally I'd also advise against getting a foal, the last thing you want this experience to do is put you off completely and leave you with a youngster needing a home but at the end of the day its none of my business 

All the members here can do is be there to advise if you have questions or not advise if they disapprove strongly, thats their choice

As for your original question of costs I echo what someone else said about the fact that they outgrow stuff fast, we always worked on it costing about half the cost of an adult pony up to the age of two and about the same cost thereafter with costs obviously spiking suddenly when they start needing more kit

I hesitate to point it out as it seems obvious but 4 years with no riding can take the shine off owning a horse if you are a keen rider
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with this^

On a lighter note, cute foals can turn into butt ugly yearlings that you wouldn't dream of taking a picture of coz your too embarrassed of them


----------



## BSJAlove (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Annielusian, you ask why people think you are more inexperienced than you think you are.  I think I can answer that.  You sound novicey and you sound immature in the way that you post.  You don't tend to post informative posts, you post bubblegum comments about horses being cute.  You've posted videos of you riding Ned, which aren't awful, but don't demonstrate any obvious skill.  You say you want a foal because theyr'e cute and you want nice photos of it growing up - and that rings alarm bells for a lot of people.  

I'm sorry, this sounds like a character assassination, but you did ask - and I remember you asking on a previous thread.  "Would some power the giftie gie us / to see ourselves as ithers see us"  (spelling may be off - my old Scots is rubbish) as it very much were.

My second horse was a youngster - not  a foal, but unbroken - I had experience of reschooling and breaking and I was (or seemed) a heck of a lot more confident that you.  I didn't have much back up though.  I am not going to lie - my horse has turned out great and I love him to pieces, but over the last few years I have doubted we'd get here.  He's scared the hell out of me, he's ditched me on the floor, I've made mistakes and he's forgiven me - because I wasn't daft enough to buy a standardbred, amongst other things.  

I've seen many young horses ruined by people doing what I did and what you plan to do - and I was bloody lucky mine wasn't one of them.  There is no need for you to take that sort of gamble with a horse's future, and with your own safety.  I can't stop you from doing it, but I can recommend against it.   And that is why I am not answering your original question - it's not an omission.

I apologise if this seems harsh.  I did consider pm-ing you, but that would be cowardly I think?

And I'm aware I don't speak for everyone on here - other posters may think this is a grand idea, or that I've gone mad 

Click to expand...

Just a question, you've just admitted to being quite lucky that your horse wasnt ruined and you didnt have help. OP has help, is not afraid of asking for help and she has the right positive attitude. I dont mean to point you out, as other people have posted similer, its just I only read up to your post 

I might be old fashioned, but I know alot of people who have 'grown' with their young horses and with regular lessons (on ground too) have turned out perfectly well. 

I had RS lessons as a child, brought my own pony who taught me some 'proper' lessons and i HAD to learn fast. Best thing I ever did. 

IMO so long as you have help at hand, why wouldnt it work?


----------



## Welshie Squisher (10 November 2011)

I bought a Welsh Section D at 9 months old, she's now 2 1/2 years.

She has cost very little to date really, just £20 a week grass livery until 1st Oct this year when I decided to stable her along with my daughters pony, so now £40 per week which is inclusive of bedding and hay.

The only additional costs I can think of are a few rugs to date, wormers and the odd bit of feed which has really been a treat rather than needed.

She has amazing good feet, is checked every time I have the farrier in to trim my daughters pony but to date has still not cost a penny as she hasn't needed a trim 

But come spring, the costs will escalate.
I have a full set of tack to buy as a minimum. All other equipments needed I already have.
Then I have training costs which I am sure I will need, even if its just the support of a riding instructor on a regular basis.

I once sat down and worked out the costs, the reality is she will cost me twice what it would have cost to buy her backed and riding away nicely.

But my time with her has been priceless. I have learnt so much, and I would be confident that I could deal with most youngsters now. She's put me through the mill at times, I've been double barrelled in the field, chased out of it, kicked in the jaw and almost knocked out, dragged around, and barged about.
Youngsters are not for the faint hearted, so much can go wrong.
I am fortunate, Lily has turned out to be a real nice Filly that is good natured and now behaves very well. But the truth is I should never have bought her, I didn't have the necessary experience and it's been really hard at times.
The fact that we are in a good place life wise now is as much down to luck and good breeding as it is to how I dealt with the problems I faced.

I dont regret it, I love her dearly and she's my horse of a life time. The bond you build is incredible when you buy them as foals.

Think long and hard before buying a foal, its not so much the costs that you should worry about. It's more a case of can you raise a foal into a good natured well mannered horse. If it goes wrong, and you can't, what do you think the fate of the horse will be?


----------



## hobgoblin (10 November 2011)

It costs roughly the same to keep a foal as a horse


----------



## cassie summers (10 November 2011)

Are your parents going to finance your car because the insurance will be a fortune on its own running a car is not cheap why dont you get something about 3 years old that you can start to break and turn away why a foal is it because they are cheaper to buy easier to get hold of i personally think they should be turned out in a herd once they have been weaned to learn how to be a horse and socialise with their own kind not to be played with they are hard work and i wouldnt take one on and i am 50 and have grown up with horses i would think really hard before you enter into this and why and standardbred have really looked into their breeding




Standardbred




The Standardbred is best known as a harness racing breed.



Standardbreds are a breed of horse best known for their ability to race in harness at a trot or pace instead of under saddle at a gallop. Developed in North America, the breed is now recognized worldwide for its harness racing ability


----------



## cassie summers (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I'm hoping for a standardbred, but I'd really go for anything. All I want is something that won't buck, can run and stop when I ask it too. But I guess that's in my hands, rather than the breed of the foal!

EDIT: I also wanted to do endurance, but that's not a must.
		
Click to expand...

surely if you wanted to do endurance you would be better off with an arab or anglo arab i dont want to sound harsh but this is a bit "pie in the sky"to me sorry


----------



## rockysmum (10 November 2011)

Sorry to have to agree with just about everyone else, but I agree that the doesn't sound like a good idea.

I have had horses all my life and a foal once.  It was a good learning experience but not something I would repeat.

First, and most important, you have actually no idea what it will turn out like.  Yes it might take after one of its parent, but it might not.  My foal ended up a full hand smaller than both his parents and he was always well fed and cared for.  I think he grew a bit more after I sold him as a 3.5 year old but not much.

Second I was looking at statistics and a lot of foals dont actually survive intact to go onto a useful life.  I would have been devastated if anything had happened to mine.

Third, make mistakes and the horse is ruined for life.

Fourth, it will be years before you can actually do much with it.  Yes it can be backed as a three year old and start work at four.  But I wouldn't start doing things like endurance until it was much much older.

Fifth, by the time you work out livery and other costs until its old enough to do the job you want, you could have bought something really outstanding which is already achieving.  I bet £10,000 in the first five years would be cheap.

Sixth, at the end of it all you might not like what you get.  For examples standardbreds are racehorses, bred for many years to do that and nothing else.  I know a few people who race them.  Although they are handled by experienced handlers and thrashed around from a very young age, many of them are completely nuts.  And there owners dont mind this, they think attitude makes them winners.  One I remember was vicious on a scale that defies belief to people and horses, but he was fast so they bred from him.

And finally, if it does not end up being what you want, you will have the heartbreak of having to sell it.  I had to do that with mine or he would just have become a field ornament.  Probably one of the hardest things I had ever had to do was part with my baby, even though he went to the best home.


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

Ok...quick bullet points before I got for a drive!

. I've heard anything can do Endurance, with the correct training, doesn't have to be an arab.
. I know what Standardbreds are like, I ride one every week.
. I'm not looking for a cheap option, that's nothing to do with anything. Also, while looking, foals have been more expensive than horses.
. I would have plenty of help. The RS I ride at isn't a typical RS. We get in broken, unwanted, unused, foals, youngsters and adults and re-break them. Even the ponies have come wild off the mountains.
. I'll have 8+ other horses to ride while it grows, I won't be missing out.
. If I was going to quit every time a horse did something like buck, rear, bolt, push, barge...I'd have given up long ago.
. I don't know how much horses cost, that's why I asked. I bet you would have all reacted differently if I had posted "How much does a horse cost?" Just because I don't know prices, doesn't mean I'm an idiot. If I can't afford it, I won't do it.
. If a horse costs the same as a foal, why would I be better off, money wise?
. It'll be more or less the same time next year I plan on getting this thing, that's plenty of time to learn the basics.
. Last, but not least. Forums and the internet are an awful place for misjudging people. I wish you could get to know me outside of the internet. Some people on here seem really mean and I bet they're not in real life. I'm sure you'd find me quite different outside of the forum, it's often hard to type what I really mean and make it sound how I want it.


----------



## *hic* (10 November 2011)

*sighs heavily*


----------



## Ladylina83 (10 November 2011)

Hi OP 

As the owner of both a riding horse and a home bred yearling I'd like to offer my 2'peneth 

Paying nearly £30 a week to keep a youngster is a waste of money ! - if you want to go ahead with this you should find somewhere with grass livery as all they need doing to them really in the 1st 2 years of their lives is brushing a bit, walking about and to be given hay, they need company and to learn to be a horse. I keep my 2 at seperate yards because of this. Say grass livery = 780 a year compared to stabling at = £1404 a year. I ditto that after the cute and fluffy stage they really are a bit boring. 

I worry that if you kept a foal on livery you could end up with a bit of a bolshy little number - I truely believe being chucked out in a field is the best thing for them. 

The other thing is, my lad is a walk in the park - I really couldn't ask for better yet I've still managed to brake a finger be kicked in the kneecap whilst being pinned against a fence and reared and lashed out out resulting in a nasty bruise on my hip bone and I'm 5'9", you see with sole responsibility they push you to find the line , many times to learn that the can not do something they have to do it first !   

also the house and car thing - do you really have no drive for independence ?? do you just want to work in poundland for the rest of your life and live with your Mum till you are past child bearing age ?? 

When I was 21 I too was learning to drive - I had my horse on DIY livery and I walked to the farm every day, I was a dental nurse on £880 a month, renting a room in a shared house and I managed to get £12000 in debt, I have only just finished paying this off at 29. Now I am living with my BF's Mum and dad so we can save up for a house of our own and have a family. don't dismiss your future in favour for a foal - you have plenty of time!

I think the idea of going to work away on a stud is fantastic and if I was you at your age I would throw myself at the opertunity. What a fantastic experiance and it really would shape your future ! - I can see that if you had come on the forum and said I've been working on a stud for 2 years and now I want my own foal this thread may have gone very differently


----------



## scarymare (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I earn about £550 a month, would that be enough? (I have savings incase something goes wrong) 
I was a bit iffy about posting my wages, but I figured it would be easier to tell you how much I earn and you could either say "Are you mad?!" Or "yes, you could afford that"
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, haven't read the posts as I REALLY must do work today but having had 5 foals now (3 of my own) I would actually say on average very little.  The foaling can be expensive (I was £600 last year on a retained placenta) but presumably you are buying a weanling?  TBH I keep mine at home and the only cost has been winter haylage ad-lib (don't think they eat much though), mineral lick in field and wormers.  I leave mine with mums till they self wean though (about a year) and I think that helps.  As long as you have good grass and forage, you probably shouldn't be feeding masses.  I was feeding my late foal (4 months old today) with stud balancer etc but since the change of clocks she's just on haylage and doing much better for it.  Of course you should really vaccinate for tetanus at least too.


----------



## HazyXmas (10 November 2011)

Hi Annie
i do understand how you feel, foals are awfully cute & after working with, & owning horses for many years i decided that i too would like a foal & duly toddled off to the New Forest Sales at the end of November four years ago. I came home with a totally wild yearling & the sweetest 5 month old. They were HARD work! It was a very rewarding experience but nothing in my past had prepared me for handling these wild creatures. Luckily i realised very quickly that i needed help & called on Sarah Weston for advice. She was fantastic, she came up & put us on the right path. The ponies are now both broken & although not grown big enough for us they will both be useful PC ponies.
I know that you can get NF's that will make 14.2, they are hardy & for the most part, a fairly sensible breed that will turn their hoof to many things, might that be an option to consider?
I must admit that i went back to the sales the following year &  bought two more very young foals. They have been very naughty & get into constant trouble, i will keep them until they are broken in but i won't be putting myself through all the work & heartache again. Only sensible older horses for me from now on  PM me if you would like to come & visit mine little lot, i don't think that you are too far away from me.
Best wishes


----------



## StormyMoments (10 November 2011)

my youngster costs the same as taz who is 9 so there is no difference in them in that aspect but then my livery is cheaper then yours at £80 a month 

i must admit my youngster is not cute, shes at her ugly fluffy winter stage at the moment and a muddy mess. 

she is a cow tbh, i have helped handle, back and break many horses over the years and some are easier than others - taz for example, was and still is the biggest pain in the arse to lead but he was the easiest horse to break and was lent over once and then was sat on, he really just took it in his stride.

missy (current youngster) is a cow, she can be horrible, she charges in the field, kicks, rears bites when she doesnt get her own way, shes very sharp and will not allow many things to happen without an argument. i have owned her for 5 months now and she now does many things that she wouldnt before but i still have such a long way to go. 

the amount of time and effort they take is more than you can think of and to be honest i dont think i will be buying another. i will stick to 3/4year olds as you really do have to take the **** from them and they really can break your confidence as they can be incredibly nasty as they grow up if they are not taught correct manners and respect and it is harder then you think. getting them to pick their feet up is a mission let alone anything else!

if i were you i would leave it for the moment. enjoy ned and go and work at a stud or something for a year or so and get the experience and get lots of pictures  but dont jump in the deep end too fast because you may be digging yourself a hole!

but what ever your decision good luck with it and i hope you make the right one for you!


----------



## bensababy (10 November 2011)

I once had a 8month old cute foalie who i took fantastic pictures of, till he hit the terrible 2's and found it highly amusing to rear/buck/bolt/leap around at every possible opportunity. He is now nearly 19 years old and hasnt changed much - thousands of pounds of vet bills, feed bills, livery, farrier bills later.. he is no longer so cute! 

OP you have opened yourself up for people being so judgemental by coming out with a ludicrous first comment of why you want one - that you want to take pictures of it growing up, or that you would prefer not to have a bucker or rearer - people have offered some good advice on here - take it.

My judgement from this post and others is that IN MY OPINION you dont sound like you have a wealth of knowledge. Its bloody hard work.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

BSJAlove said:



			Just a question, you've just admitted to being quite lucky that your horse wasnt ruined and you didnt have help. OP has help, is not afraid of asking for help and she has the right positive attitude. I dont mean to point you out, as other people have posted similer, its just I only read up to your post 

Click to expand...

Because, BSJAlove, the OP is not me.  When I bought Fergs I had owned and been sole rider of my other horse for almost a decade.  I had been riding other "real" horses (not RS horses) - I used to work maxi show cobs and a little mare who was reported to me as "guarenteed to drop you on the floor" nappy as hell, youngsters, ex-racers and I was never scared of riding them in any circumstance (unlike the op) and I can guarentee they went back to their owners better mannered and working better than they came to me.  I don't know whether the op is a passenger on Ned or not, but in the absence of proof either way, it's safest to assume the former.

I say that it was luck my pony turned out well.  In the cold hard light of day, that's not true.  He's turned out perfectly for me because I put the work in and I never, ever let him scare me out of doing something.  He's turned out well because I'm intelligent enough to work out methods from a behavioural and logical perspective and because I am instincively good at training animals.

I don't think training foals is about having a "positive" attitude.  I think it's about having a logical, sensible plan for how you want to achieve what needs to be done.  I think it's about being determined enough to ensure lesssons are learnt, forgiving enough not to react when they don't understand or they test you, being mature enough to know when to call it a day, being patient enough to watch them in the field and dream of the day you can do things with them, being self aware enough to know when the horse doesn't understand because you aren't asking him clearly, being sensible enough to realise when you need help and being smart enough to see when that help isn't actually helping.  It's easy the think a cheery smile and a bit of enthusiasm is enough - but ime, it simply isn't.

Furthermore, I was the same age (give or take) as the OP when I got him and there is no way I would have needed to ask some of the questions she asks on here.  It's good that she asks, but it does make me wonder if she's the right person to take on a youngster.

And that is why I have double standards.


----------



## Emilieu (10 November 2011)

Something I find really strange is that a person I know in RL posted on here asking for opinions on getting a foal as her first horse (she has had a loan horse previously but not recently) and she had plenty of positive encouragement and reponses. TBF she had a lot more who said don't do it but no-one spoke as condesendingly to her as many have spoken to the OP on this thread. I just think it is weird. There also seems to be a bit of the 'I did it but you wouldn't be able to' attitude that you often see in real life. No-one has posted 'I did it and it was a terrible disaster', despite many people saying it was a lot more hard work than they expected and they maybe shouldn't have done it, all the stories seem to end well. Not getting at anyone, just an observation.


----------



## midi (10 November 2011)

I don't think anyone is being condesending at all tbh, from seeing her videos and posts it just very obvious it isnt' a very good idea at all.


----------



## Emilieu (10 November 2011)

midi said:



			I don't think anyone is being condesending at all tbh, from seeing her videos and posts it just very obvious it isnt' a very good idea at all.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, it has already been commented that tone is hard to read from an online post. Maybe it is just that people have more info on Annielusian than they had on the other girl who had just joined. Just thought the difference in responses was interesting.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

People for whom it ends in disaster are less likely to be found on a horse forum and are considerably less likely to be found admitting it - understandably.  I can testify that I have seen a number of people attempt it and give up and sell the youngster on at a loss, if that helps.  I've also seen a number of people who have been waylaid on route - buy a youngster to bring on to be a hack, now never hack as it's "too dangerous" and just do school work instead - fine, their choice, but they caused the problem in the first place and could have avoided it by buying a mature hack.

A number of the posters on this thread have also posted on previous threads by the OP, so perhaps we know more about her than the forum knew about your friend?  Perhaps your friend came up with a better reason for wanting to do it, than wanting prety pictures.

I should also add that I bought Fergs as a 3 year old, not a foal.  From the experience I had with Fergs, I bought Darach as a yearling.  It is a massive leap from having no horse of your own to having a youngster - especially a foal.

If the "I did it but you shouldn't" mentality strikes you as odd - think about it as an experienced marathon runner telling a couch potato not to enter a marathon next Tuesday


----------



## MarinaBay (10 November 2011)

Wow that thread took a while to read!! 

I have a 4.5 months old foal & her mother a 15.2 Section D.

At the moment my foal hardly costs me anything I pay grass livery for mum (£25 a week) and as she is still at foot I pay nothing for her, she has a small hard feed especially for a foal as she was a poor foal so I would say that has cost me a rough guess £20 a month. They might be coming in for the winter then it will be £80 a week.

I am assuming that once she is weaned as I don't have my own land / yard & I don't want to keep them at separate places I will more then likely be paying the same amount for my foal as I do for my mare. 

Yes having a foal can be cheap, I have had her since birth she was planned in the respect that I sent her to stud etc but I never planned as such to have a foal from my mare, she had soundness issues so vet & RI suggested rest & hey presto baby. 

I know my case is slightly different in that I bred my foal, of course I love her to pieces and read every book I could get my hands on whilst mum was pregnant. I have ridden since I was 4, I am now 25, have owned my mare for nearly 8 years, she is a complicated character I know her inside out. I have helped various friends with youngsters, breaking in etc. But NOTHING prepares you for having your own. YES they are cute I adore her but she is such a madam, she is at stud & they say she is such an easy foal - I am just hoping they have had some devil foals! 

My family are not horsey at all my mum will come up and 'ooo' and 'aaa' at her but that is about it. I pay for them myself 100%. I had some savings they are now gone, an unexpected vets bill of £500 sorted most of that. 

I appreciate what you are saying and yes it is very exciting you will have help etc, but are they going to be available every day? My friend will come and help me every other week firstly to see baby but also help feed etc the rest of the time I do it on my own. Last night it took me 20 minutes to get her back in the field simply because she didn't want to go in. But she is my foal & I was determined to get her in the field as she has to listen to me. 

Please think about this, it is not an easy option for those really experienced with support around them never mind up in our early / mid 20's - don't think everyone is picking on you etc I truly see the people commenting have had 1st hand experience and realise it isn't as easy as people think. I certainly do not find it easy but she is my baby and although I am now skint from all the out goings and have changed my ways of living I wouldn't swap her for the world. 

I am in Bedfordshire and if you fancy coming and helping with my foal you are welcome. She is very 'cute' and I guarantee you will fall in love with her as soon as you see her but equally she is growing up and is a very determined little monkey!!


----------



## riding_high (10 November 2011)

as for the costs you may have to pay for the first lot of vacs, if you get a colt you would need to pay to get it gelded so those are 2 costs which would happen quite quickly after getting it home. depending on the breed you would need to buy rugs and extra feed, possibly supplements, might need specific bedding if it has any allergies, feet trimming. there's lots more as well. if you had an older horse then any allergies/problems would already be known so you won't have the stress or worry of finding out any problems. that's if the foal you got had problems.

i've been around horses all my life, i've had a wide variety of horses to ride and handle, i bought a foal and had alot of support from family and it turned out great, the foal grew into a lovely little 'man', he was well mannered and respectful.

i bought 2 foals (completely unhandled and one is actually alot older than first thought) 3yrs ago, the one was so easy to get used to handling and different things happening, the other was very dangerous. now they are older the easier one at the start has turned into a little sod, he's a typical pony in many ways but takes everything to the extreme, the dangerous pony at the start has turned out to be such a cool dude, i can't fault him and he's brilliant.

both were treated the same way but they have turned out completely different.


----------



## Naryafluffy (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			DO NOT TELL ME THAT...

too late 

Click to expand...

I seen this about 6 weeks ago, he looks lovely doesn't he!!



rhino said:



http://www.highlandponysociety.com/...nager&page=show_ad&adid=851&catid=1&Itemid=48
http://www.highlandponysociety.com/...nager&page=show_ad&adid=852&catid=1&Itemid=48

You're welcome 

Click to expand...

It's MINE MINE MINE (just can't afford it for about another 10 years, unless I won the lottery on Tuesday and just haven't noticed!!!)


----------



## Blitzen (10 November 2011)

I am struggling to see why you would really want a foal - as in a weanling, I assume. Yes I totally understand wanting to put your own stamp/do the work yourself/mould him into your dream horse etc, but why a foal specifically, OP? ("Because they're cute" is not an answer!) Especially as its going to be your only horse. 
Would a 3 year old not be a better idea? Something that is still a blank canvas, but you will have a better idea of its temprement, and you can start long-reining/backing/breaking straight away?
I'm not judging, but it just seems a bit silly to want one so young when it is your first, and only horse; I can guarantee you will want to be 'doing stuff' with it, when the best thing for it is to be chucked out in a herd to learn how to be a horse.  
x


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			I seen this about 6 weeks ago, he looks lovely doesn't he!!

It's MINE MINE MINE (just can't afford it for about another 10 years, unless I won the lottery on Tuesday and just haven't noticed!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Don't encourage me.  Please 

I still have the advert and the photo up in another tab...  I am that tempted.


----------



## rhino (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Don't encourage me.  Please 

I still have the advert and the photo up in another tab...  I am that tempted.
		
Click to expand...

What, this photo?


----------



## *hic* (10 November 2011)

rhino said:



			What, this photo?






  

Click to expand...

Is this the one you said wouldn't grow big enough? How big do you want the damned thing! It already dwarfs those houses!


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

I do appreciate all the advise and help people are giving  Though, I do seem to be sounding like a broken record and people are latching onto the wrong parts of my posts.

Yes, I said I want to take pretty pictures and honestly, if I got a foal, I would take pictures! Even if I got the ugliest old plod, I would take a million and one pictures. I'm an artist and a photographer, so why not? I take pictures of any ol' horse or dog or whatever I come across. Taking pictures is just what I do. However, I said that as a JOKE. I said it was a silly reason, meaning: I wasn't being serious. 

To those who've offered me a chance to see their foal: I'd LOVE to! If you PM where you live, I'll let you know if I can easily get there or not 

I don't care much for independence, my family are my friends, they're not tutting at me and waiting for the day when I finally leave, they don't mind me being here and I keep my mum company when everyone else is out. 

My YO is there pretty much everyday. She has 2 rides a day to cater for and if she cancels one of these lessons, it could be £100+ she looses out on. However, if she goes on holiday (Rare) she has a string of friends who are experienced and some of which are foal owners themselves and who've bought them from my YO.
And like I've said, she won't let me go wrong. She's not the type to 'let you get on with it' if she can see what you're doing is dangerous or stupid. 
If she thinks I'm not going to be able to train it, she'll do it for me and she's produced some lovely horses. I would have to pay her of course, but not as much as getting someone else in.


----------



## CarolineJ (10 November 2011)

I saw that Highland X a few weeks ago as well, Merlin could use company and I'm in Scotland BUT no way am I experienced enough for a youngster!  Though there's a place 20 miles away who back horses for a living and they're turning out some lovely, lovely horses for people who send theirs there...

*looks at current credit card bill*

*sits on hands*


----------



## SeasonalSituation (10 November 2011)

If you want to do it not much anyone else can say to you for you tO change your mind. 

I wouldn't if I was you, from your other posts you seem quite novice with what you ask. I am younger then you at 19, and have my own horse with a lot of experiance behind me with starting youngsters and having foals. Yes they are cute, until they hit their teens! I am getting a youngster but one that I can start now, as a foal it has and can get very boring. 

As a blunt ending, please don't take it too badly though, you can't even work out what it would cost a month for a foal, that really isn't a good start. 

Finally, I'm 3 years younger then you and seem to be at a better more mature place. I have my own house with the bf, go to UNi full time, have a full time Job, one horse, soon to be another horse, as well as saving up for a car. 

My advice. Leave the foal. Grow up, move out and gain independence before you have another mouth relying on you.


----------



## bensababy (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			If she thinks I'm not going to be able to train it, she'll do it for me and she's produced some lovely horses. I would have to pay her of course, but not as much as getting someone else in.
		
Click to expand...

This is another expense then to take into consideration. Mine cost no more now than what he did when he was younger. Its hard to pin point how much it would cost as one month could vary to the next, in my experience it is no different to having a older horse.


----------



## Emilieu (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			People for whom it ends in disaster are less likely to be found on a horse forum and are considerably less likely to be found admitting it - understandably.  I can testify that I have seen a number of people attempt it and give up and sell the youngster on at a loss, if that helps.  I've also seen a number of people who have been waylaid on route - buy a youngster to bring on to be a hack, now never hack as it's "too dangerous" and just do school work instead - fine, their choice, but they caused the problem in the first place and could have avoided it by buying a mature hack.

A number of the posters on this thread have also posted on previous threads by the OP, so perhaps we know more about her than the forum knew about your friend?  Perhaps your friend came up with a better reason for wanting to do it, than wanting prety pictures.

I should also add that I bought Fergs as a 3 year old, not a foal.  From the experience I had with Fergs, I bought Darach as a yearling.  It is a massive leap from having no horse of your own to having a youngster - especially a foal.

If the "I did it but you shouldn't" mentality strikes you as odd - think about it as an experienced marathon runner telling a couch potato not to enter a marathon next Tuesday 

Click to expand...

Lol ^^ 

I think I was actually more surprised last time when people said they thought it was a good idea. And actually now that i think about it I have seen an example first hand of it all going wrong - poor baby ended up PTS  - and its unlikely that person would be sharing their story online so i think that is an excellent point. 

PS loving Fergus and Darach as names!!


----------



## rhino (10 November 2011)

I'm sorry OP, but when you write posts like this your yard/owning a foal sounds like a car crash waiting to happen 



Annielusian said:



			The yard I'm at now often has foalies... He was very problematic with nipping, but we didn't teach him not to, Ned did! He's a saint of a pony. The latest 3 are a bit annoying as they somehow managed to steal my bag through the fence, open it, steal my camera and drag it across the field! How they didn't break it, I'll never know. 
Then there's Spirit, he's a great deal bigger than the other foals and like his name, he is VERY spirited. He was a brute. We soon figured out it was because he was still a mummies boy, so we took him away from her and it worked. He's now back with her and the bad habits haven't returned. 

The only problem foal we had was Henry, but that's because the YO wasn't on hand as much and the 'bigger girls' were all off somewhere else too. He was alright, but reared sometimes. The last straw was when he went over backwards. I so wish I had the knowledge then, but I didn't and the YO had a human baby to worry about, so Henry was sold and as far as I know, is doing very well.
		
Click to expand...

Like others on here, I have read your posts, admired your pictures and watched your videos, and believe you are far more 'novicey' than you think. This isn't an insult, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it, we all have to start somewhere, but when your 'confidence' is higher than your 'competence' trouble is never far away!


----------



## Naryafluffy (10 November 2011)

I've read the whole thread and I am maybe wrong in assuming that you would be keeping the weanling where you currently are (going on the comments that you would have support when dealing with this), will the YO not advise how much livery would be for the foal, the yard farrier would they not give you a cost for trimming etc, the vet could give you a cost for gelding if it's a male that is bought, given the regional variances in prices it will probably be very difficult to get accurate figures on a forum. If you're not keeping the foal here then you would really need to speak to where you were going to be keeping it.
I 2nd the people who say foals should live out as much as possible and if not living out I prefer them to live in groups in a large barn and not in stables, I had a friend that bred her own foal and it was stabled overnight all the time and it's manners were terrible (my friend has over 30years experience with horses, and competed at GP dressage so wasn't about knowledge confidence, I just don't think it ever learned to be a horse correctly). 

If you are really looking for a standardbred foal then you are really narrowing down on getting one, I can't find a Standardbred rescue in the UK, people are mentioning arabs and arab X's for endurance as they are pretty much accepted that they are very suited to this not that they are the only horses that can do this, bit like saying only warmbloods can do dressage, other breeds are capable but the warmbloods tend to have the action to produce dressage a bit more naturally.

You've also mentioned rescuing a foal, have you spoken to any rescue centres about what they would need from you before they would consider placing a foal with you, do they need a yard to have certain facilities/insurance etc whilst you may not like what people on here are suggesting, if you want to rescue a foal you would need to know what the rescue centre wanted from you and what they would consider experienced enough to take on a foal.


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

sitch said:



			If you want to do it not much anyone else can say to you for you tO change your mind. 

I wouldn't if I was you, from your other posts you seem quite novice with what you ask. I am younger then you at 19, and have my own horse with a lot of experiance behind me with starting youngsters and having foals. Yes they are cute, until they hit their teens! I am getting a youngster but one that I can start now, as a foal it has and can get very boring. 

As a blunt ending, please don't take it too badly though, you can't even work out what it would cost a month for a foal, that really isn't a good start. 

Finally, I'm 3 years younger then you and seem to be at a better more mature place. I have my own house with the bf, go to UNi full time, have a full time Job, one horse, soon to be another horse, as well as saving up for a car. 

My advice. Leave the foal. Grow up, move out and gain independence before you have another mouth relying on you.
		
Click to expand...


Good grief, aren't you little miss high and mighty! No time to reply, I'm off to work now.

For the record, someone said I still work in Poundland..no, USED to work in poundland, left that dump a while back now.


----------



## CarolineJ (10 November 2011)

Annie, I was going to write a long post here telling you about what happened when I had a foal as my first owned horse in my mid-20s, but it seems a bit irrelevant really   So I'll just say that keeping him from birth to selling him as a 4 year old cost me in the region of £10,000 and I sold him to the most wonderful home, where he still is today, for £4,000 if I remember correctly.  And this is a very well bred Danish warmblood.


----------



## bugbee717 (10 November 2011)

I don't know if u got my pm I am mk northants boarder, we currently have 6 youngsters and 2 more are coming next week, we must have been very lucky with our babies as all are well behaved. I can fully understand where you are coming from. It is your choice what you buy, clearly you are not stupid and can read. I got a lot of abuse when we got our first foal, funny thing is now who's the one with the better behaved horse.


----------



## Troyseph (10 November 2011)

As nice as it may seem to bring up your own foal, see it growing, see what it might turn into one day, see that all the hard work paid off when you're finally out riding your baby.

But!

Have you thought about ? 
What if your foal has an accident/injury that makes it that he/she can never be ridden? (foals are clumsy little things, trust me! I'm sure they go looking for trouble!)

Once I'd been very experienced(involved in horses 12 years, backed my own youngsters( bought an untouched 3 year old etc) I decided I wanted a yearling. Ended up with a just weaned warmblood to make 16.2 ISH, beautiful foal, but so accident prone! Within having him a week we found him lying in the field, blood everywhere, turned out he'd tried to jump a fence, and ripped his leg badly! You could even see his tendons it was that serious.

It was thought he'd have to be pts ... But lucky for him not. Cue lots of bandaging a very unhappy foal who would kick out, leap buck rear etc, not for the faint hearted! Oh and a near grand vets bill! He'll never be able to be ridden properly, only hacking, slowly. :-( so we sold him to a very good home. And that was that.

But even in the week before he did it, he wasn't easy (I've dealt with alot of foals, bucking unnerves you, you say? Foals do alot worse! 9 times out of 10! I've dealt with alot of foals in the past. They are babies, they playl they test you big time.

From the posts you've put on here you don't sound ready. Maybe because you say their cute etc

But what if you can't bring it up properly, mannerly? You'll be left with a horse that is unruly, you'll be terrified of, probably won't ride and then what? I've seen it happen so many times.

So many good intentions. And the outcome is usually so bad. 

Please have a think about it seriously. Yes you could bring up your own horse and enjoy it and then have the satisafaction you did it all, but like I said you could end up completely out of your depth with a horse you can't deal with or control and become attached to and don't want to part with.?

X


----------



## SeasonalSituation (10 November 2011)

Nope not miss high and mighty at all. But gaining independce is something you should consider before having a foal that relies on you. 

Sorry if my post offended you but I have worked bloody damn hard to have what I do, not all of us are lucky to have a rent free life. I would NOT have got a horse until I had my independence and could support and look after myself never mind a horse. It's a struggle sometimes to afford everything for my boy a month, but I am lucky that I can budget well and have a OH who is way too understanding and does help out when needed. 

Again sorry to have offended you, but you are 21 and maybe you should be thinking about yourself before a foal. At least until you are 100% sure that living at home is what you want for a long time. 

FYI; m friend worked full time at a supermarket and earnt over £1000 each month AFTER tax so maybe look into your pay, though depends on your hours. I work full time, although I I take less hours I still make over £600 each month. This point isn't picking at you, but just have a look into it.


----------



## BSJAlove (10 November 2011)

GAH i wrote out a huge long reply then it logged me out. Bad HHO! 

Short version.. Theres no right or wrong way to produce a baby. I had one who was easiest thing to do. Really easy, and hes now in a new loan home and they are doing great. I never had a plan with him, i just took each day as it came. My other one however is a different story, shes a pain in the arse, questions everything and shes now at the horrible bulshy 5 year old stage. But its worth it. 

In my mums day and age, you brought what you could afford and you stuck it out. Back in them days all she could afford was the little shits. She quickly learnt. Now a days, you should RS, then buy a school master then learn the ropes. IMO theres no right or wrong way. So long as you have help. 

The only thing i would question for OP is your wage. When i passed my driving test, my insurance was £140 a month, then petrol ect it all adds up. Help will cost money and I doubt £550 a month would cover a car, petrol, insurance, livery, schooling, worming, vet bills, ect AND enjoying the fact your 17 and soon to be 18. Turning 18 was such a down point in my life, money vanished on nights out


----------



## Wagtail (10 November 2011)

Sorry, Annie. This is a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (10 November 2011)

Wow - what a long thread!  

There's some sensible advice on here including some realistic costings.  

However none of us on HHO know you, and your YO does.  I would talk to her - get her opinions/estimates/advice and do what she says.  There may be people on here who would advise you against it, but she is the one who will be helping you and will probably have the best idea of whether or not it is the right thing to do.

My only other comment would be to say that as with all things equine, you should come up with an estimate and then double it   Horses always cost more than you think!

Good luck with your decision making.


----------



## rhino (10 November 2011)

Swirlymurphy said:



			However none of us on HHO know you, and your YO does.  I would talk to her - get her opinions/estimates/advice and do what she says.  There may be people on here who would advise you against it, but she is the one who will be helping you and will probably have the best idea of whether or not it is the right thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

This is a really good point, but reading OP's previous posts about the way things are done at the yard makes me even more concerned. I know I am not alone with this concern, several posters have already asked questions as to experience/qualifications/insurance etc.


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			I also think it's a brilliant idea!  A sensible ex-racer could be just what Annie needs.

Annielusian, I breed them so I see foals year in, year out and to give you the truthful rundown on them ... once the initial buzz has worn off for you I think you'll find foals quite dull really.  Honestly they really are.  Yes they're cute and they're fun to watch running around the fields and playing with other little foals but as to hands on stuff ... you'll be bored very soon I think.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true.   OP I am incredibly lucky to have a fantastic mare that I can ride, enjoy and be tested by on occasion  I purchased her with my student loan she was 7 and had just done the occasional hack, bringing her on despite years of experience of riding feisty and challenging problem horses and having previously owned a sparky little dude before who also needed a lot of work was very hard, I got there in the end, but not without a lot of self doubt and tears... rollercoaster was not the word!  Since I purchased her I have had 6 others that I have worked on some unhandled, some 'little sh its' some neglected, one was just messed up and some who had been beaten.  When I got benney he was 6 months old, and after the initial 'handling and manners'  it soon became necasarry to just let him get on with growing up.  You will find that foaly will not want to stand there for hours whilst being groomed like 'my little pony' or go for walks for hours, the best thing you can do for you horse is get it handled and then almost 'care for it from afar'  10 mins is a max for these babies, almost 2 years on I am now starting to be able to pick up the pace a bit with ben, we are doing a bit of long reining and he is more patient with a longer attention span, but if I didn't have my quirky little mare to take up my time I would probably have gone potty looking at my money drain in the field and not being able to do anything substantial with him.  I now bring him in from the field and am itching to get on him for me the count down is on to June, but it is a very long haul.  You will also have to factor in the cost of gelding if you get a colt, and also the general inevitability of vets fees... they do hurt themselves (ben is currently on box rest) and the more you care for them the more likely they are to break! (thats called sods law)  Plus the vaccinations.  £550 is not a lot per month when you will have to factor in all the care for your horses, you car, insurance for the horse and car (which as a new driver will NOT BE CHEAP!) and then put some aside for any vets bills you will have.  
A young horse will eventually need backing and schooling, something which you admit it not your strong point, will you have enough money to continue with your lessons while the youngster is growing and then to pay for lessons once it is being ridden, will you be 'doing it all' yourself or will you want to pay for your youngster to be broken in professionally?  Factor in this cost, down here it can be anything from £85 to £150 a week, and if the professional is expected to do everything you will be looking at paying that for approximately 8 weeks if you want it done correctly, in addition to this you will have to pay for your ongoing livery bill at your yard.  These things are all very cute and fluffy on the outside but scratch the surface and REALLY investigate it and I think you will find you do not have the money or the skill set and experience to do any youngster justice yet.  I am 31 and have a lot more experience than you, I have ridden every little sh it the world wanted to throw at me, and unpicked most of the horses that came my way.  The consideration of taking on a youngster was very well thought out by me in terms of finance and my ability, and I still asked for advice from others because even though I knew what I was doing, I doubted myself, Ben has been a star, but even he had a spate of rearing and fly bucking at the handler (for fun!!!  It was not sodding fun) and despite my experience, this shook the hell out of me.

Are you a novice, probably not, but there is one thing that jumps out at me and tells me that you should not do this yet and it is this:

Before you  get any horse, but especially a youngster you must tear yourself to shreds and critique yourself, hold yourself under a magnifying glass and point out all the reasons why you should not have a youngster, point out where your experience and skill is lacking, then make the decision, it is the responsible thing to do.  You have not done this and therefore I personally think that it would be wrong to have a youngster/ foal.  That is just my opinion, and you will do what you want but in every way you come across as someone who is not looking at the negatives, and is just glossing over the issue.  Annie you are a very enthusiastic girl and if I was running a yard I would probably employ someone like you because of your dedication, enthusiasm and passion,  I would also sell you a 'school master' type.  On the other hand, I would be reluctant to sell you a quirky sharp horse or a foal.  

On a final note, what happens if this youngster grows into a horse that is just too sharp or a horse who hates hacking, what happens if it turns out totally the wrong horse for you?  You can't 'make' a horse into something it is simply not going to be just because you have it from a foal.  

Be honest with yourself, and get some more experience there will always be foals in the future


----------



## Emilieu (10 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			This is very true.   OP I am incredibly lucky to have a fantastic mare that I can ride, enjoy and be tested by on occasion  I purchased her with my student loan she was 7 and had just done the occasional hack, bringing her on despite years of experience of riding feisty and challenging problem horses and having previously owned a sparky little dude before who also needed a lot of work was very hard, I got there in the end, but not without a lot of self doubt and tears... rollercoaster was not the word!  Since I purchased her I have had 6 others that I have worked on some unhandled, some 'little sh its' some neglected, one was just messed up and some who had been beaten.  When I got benney he was 6 months old, and after the initial 'handling and manners'  it soon became necasarry to just let him get on with growing up.  You will find that foaly will not want to stand there for hours whilst being groomed like 'my little pony' or go for walks for hours, the best thing you can do for you horse is get it handled and then almost 'care for it from afar'  10 mins is a max for these babies, almost 2 years on I am now starting to be able to pick up the pace a bit with ben, we are doing a bit of long reining and he is more patient with a longer attention span, but if I didn't have my quirky little mare to take up my time I would probably have gone potty looking at my money drain in the field and not being able to do anything substantial with him.  I now bring him in from the field and am itching to get on him for me the count down is on to June, but it is a very long haul.  You will also have to factor in the cost of gelding if you get a colt, and also the general inevitability of vets fees... they do hurt themselves (ben is currently on box rest) and the more you care for them the more likely they are to break! (thats called sods law)  Plus the vaccinations.  £550 is not a lot per month when you will have to factor in all the care for your horses, you car, insurance for the horse and car (which as a new driver will NOT BE CHEAP!) and then put some aside for any vets bills you will have.  
A young horse will eventually need backing and schooling, something which you admit it not your strong point, will you have enough money to continue with your lessons while the youngster is growing and then to pay for lessons once it is being ridden, will you be 'doing it all' yourself or will you want to pay for your youngster to be broken in professionally?  Factor in this cost, down here it can be anything from £85 to £150 a week, and if the professional is expected to do everything you will be looking at paying that for approximately 8 weeks if you want it done correctly, in addition to this you will have to pay for your ongoing livery bill at your yard.  These things are all very cute and fluffy on the outside but scratch the surface and REALLY investigate it and I think you will find you do not have the money or the skill set and experience to do any youngster justice yet.  I am 31 and have a lot more experience than you, I have ridden every little sh it the world wanted to throw at me, and unpicked most of the horses that came my way.  The consideration of taking on a youngster was very well thought out by me in terms of finance and my ability, and I still asked for advice from others because even though I knew what I was doing, I doubted myself, Ben has been a star, but even he had a spate of rearing and fly bucking at the handler (for fun!!!  It was not sodding fun) and despite my experience, this shook the hell out of me.

Are you a novice, probably not, but there is one thing that jumps out at me and tells me that you should not do this yet and it is this:

Before you  get any horse, but especially a youngster you must tear yourself to shreds and critique yourself, hold yourself under a magnifying glass and point out all the reasons why you should not have a youngster, point out where your experience and skill is lacking, then make the decision, it is the responsible thing to do.  You have not done this and therefore I personally think that it would be wrong to have a youngster/ foal.  That is just my opinion, and you will do what you want but in every way you come across as someone who is not looking at the negatives, and is just glossing over the issue.  Annie you are a very enthusiastic girl and if I was running a yard I would probably employ someone like you because of your dedication, enthusiasm and passion,  I would also sell you a 'school master' type.  On the other hand, I would be reluctant to sell you a quirky sharp horse or a foal.  

On a final note, what happens if this youngster grows into a horse that is just too sharp or a horse who hates hacking, what happens if it turns out totally the wrong horse for you?  You can't 'make' a horse into something it is simply not going to be just because you have it from a foal.  

Be honest with yourself, and get some more experience there will always be foals in the future
		
Click to expand...

What an excellent post, good advice, well expressed and considerate. OP I would read and consider this one very carefully. 
QB, hope poor Ben feeling better soon


----------



## elsielouise (10 November 2011)

Haven't read this thread in total as looked at last few posts and didn't want to get too involved.

Do want to say this though..

A good, experienced friend of mine ended up this month with vet bills in excess of £4k following two separate bouts of surgery for issues relating to growth of a foal that in no way could have been foreseen. The foal is currently yet again undergoing box rest and incurring more daily costs as well as developing associated behavioural issues from being caged as a young colt 24/7.

This is NOT a cheap way to get a good horse in many many cases and you need exactly the same financial strength as you would for a full grown horse plus additional training costs as the animal matures.

TBH the wastage rate is also very high and potential pitfalls significant unless you are experienced AND lucky.

BUT.... BUT.... BUT

IF you are in a situation such as I was when I bought mine (i.e no livery costs/have another appropriate companion, good support and back up finances) then it is highly rewarding and you can get lucky enough to end up with exactly what you wanted.

I bought mine as a weanling 12 years ago and touch wood she has never been sick or sorry and I love everything about her but my foal wasn't my first horse and I'd worked in a stud before I got her. I will buy another in a few years as she reduces her workload and do it all again.

Good luck in whatever you decide but TBH I've read some of your other posts and I think that although you are clearly well intentioned and obviously very keen you are far better off looking for alternative ways of being with horses and not focussing on 'owning' quite as much just yet. You have plenty of time. Why not try and find some work in a stud and see what exactly is involved in working with young stock first?


----------



## SophieLouBee (10 November 2011)

I have just read all of this, I think you are a lovely girl from reading your posts, and I'm not trying to repeat what anyone else has said. Be ware, I am going to post my life story!

I am the same age as you, and have posted a similar thread in the breeding section, read it and weep. I, like you, like to post in a light-hearted way, and the thread came across in the wrong manne,r partly. I'm still glad I posted it, as I am inexperienced with the breeding of horses & have taken the really good advice I received and re-considered my original plans & am not not pursuing what was an appealing idea, but very impractical (especially JanetGeorge, she has a wealth of knowledge). I was lead somewhat astray by 'back-yard' breeders, and could have ended up in a real mess. I am lucky enough to also have a very experienced business partner who bred-racehorses, who once informed was horrified! She will now be vetting anything  I do with a fine toothcomb.

*I had the funds to do what I wanted, but the money is definitely better off spent somewhere else*

That is highlighted for a reason!

Now, I like to consider myself as fairly experienced with youngsters, as follows:
From 5, I rode at a riding school and at 7 started to hack out my Aunts cob.

At 12 I was approached, to go and ride/be taught at a breaking/schooling yard for ponies. Every day I was either, breaking, schooling, hacking 3/4/5 year olds, under the careful watch of an experienced trainer who has worked with horses internationally from a girl, she trained specifically at a top german dressage yard and produced the young horses there, traveled, then came back to england.

At 14 I got my FIRST horse of my own, an unbroken, unhandeled 2yo from a welsh dealer. Now he was the best damned horse I ever had, and was the safest horse out, anyone could have ridden him. Now if my instructor hadn't have picked him out for me, and I had chosen an unhandled 2yo, you see where this could have gone wrong! Sadly he was PTS due to liver disease at 5. So I broke him in myself, schooled him and was competing him at local shows before he was PTS, alongside this I was still riding the youngsters at the yard.

So, I took a break from horse ownership when he died, as I was devastated, consequently I left that yard as the memories were just too upsetting. In the midst of all this was my education, university plans (I got a place but didn't go as horses are my life.)

Needed another job whilst all the above was going on, so got in touch with a local racing yard after I passed my driving test, and worked there as a work rider for some months, until they cut my hours. I rode all manor of things there, most were bonkers and I learnt a lot,.I enjoyed it too as they also had youngsters to break, which they let me get my mitts on as they knew what I did.

Amongst this I took on my next horse, a 12y0 shirexpBA who is a handful to say the least, I also bought a few youngsters of my own to bring on and sell.

Needed another job, so got intouch with a livery & breeding yard. Got the job, just the usual stable duties, but also helping out with foal handling, mare & foal care, assisting the vet whilst he attended mares, learning about nutrition for mares & foals. Even handling their highland stallion & 2yo warmblood colt.
Then they went bust and made me redundant (sob).

So, rather than another job, I said, hey, why not start your own business (mad, mad woman). So I did, I do breaking and schooling freelance, and have lots of work, and my customer satisfaction is spot on (i'd hope so).

So, where I am today, considering partaking in the breeding industry. Not for money making, but for more experience, the first foal I breed (with a lot of help), I will keep for myself & see how he/she turns out. Then I might consider having a go (with my experienced business partner), at breeding some of her top quality mares & see if we can't produce some decent youngstock to our name. It's all only maybes though.

NO WAY, would I even consider having anything to do with a foal of my own unless I had done all of the above, and had the right support at hand. 
Financially, I could have done it years ago, but I would have probably ended up in a right mess.

Sorry for ACTUALLY posting my whole life, but I really feel strongly that you need to read it so you can take it in. Maybe I seem quite over-dramatic, but it's important to learn from others.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

jemima_too said:



			Is this the one you said wouldn't grow big enough? How big do you want the damned thing! It already dwarfs those houses!
		
Click to expand...

Hey are you suggesting my new horse is some kind of freak 

We will squish your puny toy horses under our giant feet


----------



## dumpling (10 November 2011)

It's taken me a while to read everything but I've got to the end 

OP, in all honesty I think you should wake up and smell the coffee.

You come over as a very naive, perhaps even immature. The way you talk about things makes you sound , as others have said, very novicey. 

Personally I'd scrap the idea of a foal. If you want your own equine , I suggest getting a good 'been there done that' horse that will teach you and will give you the experience of being soley responsible for something which relies on you. However, perhaps on your wage I'd say you'd be squeezing at the purse strings. 

I've seen people by youngsters before and the **** has hit the fan. They trundle about them mollycoddling them which in return turns horsey into a big strong bolshy ill mannered beasty that they're to scared to even lead to the field. Horsey then gets papped off to the dealer. 

Again, I really think you need to open your eyes to the real world.


----------



## rhino (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Hey are you suggesting my new horse is some kind of freak 

We will squish your puny toy horses under our giant feet 



Click to expand...


----------



## dumpling (10 November 2011)

That sounds a bit harsh, but I really think you need some good hands on experience before thinking about a foal.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

CarolineJ said:



			I saw that Highland X a few weeks ago as well, Merlin could use company and I'm in Scotland BUT no way am I experienced enough for a youngster!  Though there's a place 20 miles away who back horses for a living and they're turning out some lovely, lovely horses for people who send theirs there...

*looks at current credit card bill*

*sits on hands*



Click to expand...

Don't you dare 

I'm robbing a bank later to pay for him...


----------



## glenruby (10 November 2011)

I only read 3 pages before feeling I have to post. Please do not get a foal - you do not have enough experience - or at least correct experience.
having watched the video of you riding Ned in the school a while back, 16years of riding to a poor standard doe not make you "exerienced". If I remember correctly you let him miss out all of the corners becausehe was scared of them - no asking him to go into them, no corrction, no progress. You cannot deal with a foal or youngster like that. Its a recipe for disaster.  Breeding poor youngstock is bad enough but poor handling of youngsters creates adult horses who are dangerous or have behavioural problems -neither of which there is a amrket for. The fact you are not looking to sell is irrelevant - if the hoprse gets too much for you or injures you, you are likely to have to get rid of it - and the world doesnt need any more ill behaved horses, believe me!! Please be sensible and get an older experienced horse - and find a good instructor so that you make some real progress in the meantime!


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Ok...quick bullet points before I got for a drive!

. I've heard anything can do Endurance, with the correct training, doesn't have to be an arab.
. I know what Standardbreds are like, I ride one every week.
. I'm not looking for a cheap option, that's nothing to do with anything. Also, while looking, foals have been more expensive than horses.
. I would have plenty of help. The RS I ride at isn't a typical RS. We get in broken, unwanted, unused, foals, youngsters and adults and re-break them. Even the ponies have come wild off the mountains.
. I'll have 8+ other horses to ride while it grows, I won't be missing out.
. If I was going to quit every time a horse did something like buck, rear, bolt, push, barge...I'd have given up long ago.
. I don't know how much horses cost, that's why I asked. I bet you would have all reacted differently if I had posted "How much does a horse cost?" Just because I don't know prices, doesn't mean I'm an idiot. If I can't afford it, I won't do it.
. If a horse costs the same as a foal, why would I be better off, money wise?
. It'll be more or less the same time next year I plan on getting this thing, that's plenty of time to learn the basics.
. Last, but not least. Forums and the internet are an awful place for misjudging people. I wish you could get to know me outside of the internet. Some people on here seem really mean and I bet they're not in real life. I'm sure you'd find me quite different outside of the forum, it's often hard to type what I really mean and make it sound how I want it.
		
Click to expand...

only going to cover a couple of your points and this time very briefly.  You are not good at schooling, this is your own admission.  You may ride a standard bred but schooling a trotter is perhaps the most difficult thing you could ever do it takes expert level of skill... you don't have that.  Why do you think standard breds are often 'free'! 

Any horse can do dressage, parelli, xc, hacking, endurance, even sodding polo!  It does not mean that every horse lends itself naturally to such a discipline.  Your naivity shines through every time you type, saying you ride one standard bred and therefore know the breed is a load of tosh. I would like to see you come back from a 20 mile ride with that type of trot.  I also assume you are prepared to be very patient since you will be way nearer to 30 than 20 by the time you and your fluffy wickle foaly are able to safely compete at that sport.

One person said that a horse costs the same as a foal, the rest said it is initially cheaper.  However, if you get the right horse, you will get everything with it.  If you get the foal, you will if you are lucky get the headcollar and leadrope.

If you want people to take you seriously I suggest you dont come on here posting the way that you do about cute, fluffy lickle foals.  Be consice, factual and  show the forum what you say your made of, because I don't think anyone on here can see anything other than a really silly girl who refuses to take her head out of the sand and recognise her limitations, jesus christ, we all have them and you do not have to fulfil your lifetime dream by the time you are 22 at the potential expense of a horse/foal.


What will you do if this foal grows up into a horse you can't ride or that is entirely unsuitable, a bolter for instance?

I wonder why you have not asked your YO for her advice on cost analysis since she has so much experience,  I also wonder what her opinion is about all this.  You seem to quote her all the time, but at no point have I heard, My YO thinks I can do it and she knows me.


----------



## thatsmygirl (10 November 2011)

Iv read everything.
Op I think you sound a lovely girl and if you have the help as you say from experience people, and worked out your money side and really want a foal.... Go for it and enjoy yourself. 
Foals are lovely and I enjoy every moment I spend with mine, they aren't monsters as some people seem to make them out to be, iv never had a bolshy rude or differcult foal they have all been bloody brill with their manners even the colts. Get them into a daily routain and they really do come on well. I bring them in every day for feeding, handling, feet picked out etc etc and haven't had any problems. Maybe if they were keep in the fields with not much handling they may become a bit differcult. 
Lots off time is needed but it's well worth it. They really aren't that differcult with plenty off handling. 
Iv got such a great bond with the foals iv kept I'm glade I had them as foals and look forward to breaking one next year. 
If your not keen on a ex racer don't do it, I'm going against everybody here because iv been in the same position and it's the best thing I ever done was get a foal, so much so iv brought one each year. breaking begains next year and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

rhino said:



			What, this photo?






  

Click to expand...

oooooooh, just dribbled on  my keyboard....


THAT IS NICE


----------



## Fellewell (10 November 2011)

Like most people I think you just want to talk about your dreams with people who will understand. If you really are serious about this you will find the means (we all did)

 Foals are nice to look at but for real photography get yourself out on the moors/hills. Foals don't stay foals for long and they need youngsters to play with. OK your mate has one but what if she moves? If you get a colt you'll have the dangley issue to deal with. You should be working with horses IMO, living your dream.

As for RS ponies, they are not all paragons of virtue and people who ride them are not somehow second class riders as has been suggested. I've had the dirty stopper (broken collarbone) and the dressage twister (concussion) some of these horses are in RS because private homes won't keep them. Even the one I have at the moment came with a warning but has yet to show me what he's made of


----------



## Sheep (10 November 2011)

Fellewell said:



			As for RS ponies, they are not all paragons of virtue and people who ride them are not somehow second class riders as has been suggested. I've had the dirty stopper (broken collarbone) and the dressage twister (concussion) some of these horses are in RS because private homes won't keep them. Even the one I have at the moment came with a warning but has yet to show me what he's made of

Click to expand...

Yes, many of the horses and ponies where I rode were like that.. honestly, I don't know where they got those little *****s from..!


----------



## shadowboy (10 November 2011)

I have now had 2 foals. They cost me about the same if not more that an adult horse- they outgrew rugs at a speedy rate. Their vacinations needed starting, so it wasnt just a yearly shot. They needed feeding- my adult version doesnt. Many yards don't allow them mixed in with adults, hence I bought a second. 

I have a lot of experience but at times I felt at a loss- not because of bad behaviour or anything like that- because I had no one GENUINELY  knowledgeable in youngstock to help nearby. lots of people think they know about youngstock but dont. I was unsure if the rate of growth was normal/how to get them to eat hard feed when they were dropping weight/how to spot developmental problems/conformation issues. 

Owning them taught me a lot- and i still own one of them now and he has been amazing- but its a long term commitment- 4 years before you can really do anything with them. You will want to ride and wont be able to. Its actually cheaper to buy a 'ready made horse' if you dont have your own land due to the adition of livery. 

The breed you have chosen has a lot of blood and really isnt a first foal type. Personally I would go for a native/cob as they tend to be more resiliant to living outdoors and easier to keep. 
Personally if I were you I wouldnt- at your age- but if you are set on the idea be careful what you buy and where from....


----------



## trickivicki (10 November 2011)

rhino said:










Click to expand...

completely irrelevant but that is the funniest photo ever!! (is being stolen and facebooked!!!)

I nearly died a pasta related death when it popped up!


----------



## Fellewell (10 November 2011)

sheep said:



			Yes, many of the horses and ponies where I rode were like that.. honestly, I don't know where they got those little *****s from..!
		
Click to expand...

Never look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Sheep (10 November 2011)

Fellewell said:



			Never look a gift horse in the mouth

Click to expand...

Well, it did make the lessons 'interesting'! Did me good though, I was fearless as a teenager, wouldn't've thought twice about getting on to anything!


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

Emilieu said:



			What an excellent post, good advice, well expressed and considerate. OP I would read and consider this one very carefully. 
QB, hope poor Ben feeling better soon 

Click to expand...

and rather looooooooong

I preferred wagtails response said much the same in far less words:



Wagtail said:



			Sorry, Annie. This is a disaster waiting to happen!
		
Click to expand...



Editted to say that ben is now sound as a pound and hopefully going back in the field on saturday


----------



## amage (10 November 2011)

I haven't read all of this thread but OP please take note....I bred a cracking colt out of my grade a jumping mare. He is gorgeous, was as cute and cuddly as could be and is now a gorgeous yearling. However he is hard bloody work! I have loads of experience and then some and worked with hardy covering stallions for years yet I still ran into trouble! It hasd taken alot of work but his manners are now exemplary and I will take all the blame for them getting out of hand....I was still treating him as a cute cuddly foal yet he had grown to a 15h yearling. I am not trying to put you off but just be prepared...there will be days when you feel like you are forking out money and getting very little in return! As a youngster he will need young companions to rough and tumble with and be a horse. In terms of finance my fella costs me very little...but he is kept on oh's farm which makes things easy but there are still some big expenses. You have to factor in gelding if necessary, feet paring, vaccinations, dosing. You need somewhere with turnout all yr round and that has companions.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

rhino said:










Click to expand...

 Be warned...  Disagree with my posts and my giant horse will instigate a reign of terror over your miniscule little houses


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			oooooooh, just dribbled on  my keyboard....


THAT IS NICE

Click to expand...

STOP.ENCOURAGING.ME.


----------



## Dexter (10 November 2011)

Your making a huge mistake. I have a 3yr old, 2yr old and a yearling. NONE of them are going to turn out they way I expected and the way their breeding says they should. The 2yr old is out of my pony mare by the most laid back stallion ever. Hes sharp, and I expect will be sharp under saddle as well. The pony bought to be a lead rein pony is now a 14.2hh tank, and is no way suitable for a child. They have all grown much more than anticipated, and not one is going to make the 15hands I hoped for. The yearling looks set to make 16hands +.

They ALL have had moments where without an experienced, competent person handling them it could have ended very badly. They are well behaved and easy to handle because I made them that way. I found it relatively straight forward, but thats because I've had the experience and training from other people. There was and no doubt still will be moments where I feel out of my depth. I've also owned horses for 20yrs + and worked on countless yards, including studs etc. My sister sold her youngster because she realised she'd made a mistake, and shes owned horses for nearly 20yrs, including a nut case  17hand trak that would have most mere mortals quivering in their boots!

They are also bloody hard work with no real return. The money I have spent would have bought me a really, really smart 6yr old, well bred and ready to go. Oh, and the GORGEOUS foal I bought is a pig ugly yearling. Theres no way I'd be posting pictures of him,I cringe when I look at him 

Did I mention they are also boring as hell? Once the basics are in place the very best thing you can do is turn them out with other youngsters. Mine get the odd session just to check manners are there etc, but on the whole they get a pat on the nose and quick check. It very quickly starts to seem like a hellish hard slog for a very long time! 

I'm just about to have a look at some of your older posts, but if you are at the yard I think your at, then its not suitable for a foal, the  fencing is no good for a start. Foals shouldnt be turned out in paddocks fenced with sagging wire and ramshackle posts. And I wouldnt be asking your YO for advice, shes only interested in money and will tell you what you want to hear. It is NOT the sort of place you should be buying/keeping/learning about youngsters at


----------



## CBFan (10 November 2011)

How long is a piece of string?

Have you accounted for the fact that with foals, NOTHING is guaranteed? You say you don't want something that bucks... how can you guarantee your foal won't end up a bucker?! this is not something that a horse learns to do necessarily, some just do it and can never be trained out of it. 

I'm not going to tell you not to do it as I don't think that will have any effect. I'll just tell you my own experiences.

I have a youngster. He's my second. Unfortunately my first ended up being diagnosed with a career limiting growth disorder which caused her severe pain and me severe headaches, heartaches, sleepless nights... not to mention the vets bills in excess of £5000. I did everything within my power to get her right, but it just couldn't be done and I just couldn't have done what I did for her without my very healthy salary (3 or 4 times what you earn)

My current boy - I got him when he was 16 months old and ONLY 15hh. He broke my arm within months of having him, has knocked me over countless times and trodden on me. I have had the vet out to him on average of about once a month (he is extreamely accident prone!) and having backed him relatively easily earlier this year, I have discovered he has a hell of a buck on him which has put me in hospital despite hat and body protector. he has cost me a fortune in saddle fitters, dentists, osteopaths etc etc to check and double check he is physically sound.

Reading some of the above you would think I was an incompetent schoolgirl wouldn't you?I am however 29 years of age and have never riden in a riding school - I have been riding and handling 'real' horses since I was 13. My first regular ride was a mare that used to spin and bolt for home out hacking... my second was a mad ex-racer and my 3rd was a strong and quirky ex-grade B showjumper -16.2 when I was 14 years old all of which I rode and hacked alone. Since then I have regularly ridden 'private' horses of various ages, shapes and sizes and even worked on a TB stud but NOTHING prepared me for the reality of having my own foal / youngster.

4 years is an increadibly long time to wait to be able to ride your horse - even when everything has gone smoothly but when it's tough, it's very tough. My boy is testing me every day. Sometimes his manners are impeccible... other days its as if the last 2 and a half years have never happened and he's the rudest burger around thats 4 year olds for you.

I didn't actually set out looking for a foal. I wanted a 3 or 4 year old to back and bring on and if I could do it again, I would do exactly that. I too was sold on the cute factor and although I planned my foal's upbringing meticulously, NOTHING prepared me for how it went.


----------



## not_with_it (10 November 2011)

I havent read all of he replies but the ones I have read have offered very sound advice.

I have grown up around big 2 and 3 yo WB's, have backed a few and never had a problem. They have all had their moments but nothing major.
Last year I bred a foal who is now 17 months. She is so different from all the others that I have dealt with. She is so confident and with it she is pushy and bargy, if you give an inch she really does take a mile. I have to be so careful with her otherwise she will walk all over me. You can guarentee that an the day that I am in a rush she will play up and I just cant afford to let her get away with it. She constantly tests the boundaries and is the complete opposite to her mum who is a coplete wuss.

With a foal you just dont know what you are getting. They will have naughty moments and if you dont know how to handle them you will get injured. Thats even before you start backing them.

As for keeping costs she costs the same to keep as my horse. Infact she eats more than my other, poos more and demands more of my time in day to day handling. 

Why not get an older reliable horse to ease you into ownership then in a few years time if you still want a foal then buy one. 
You would still need something to ride if you have a foal as you cant have a 3 year gap from riding and then expect to ride a youngster.


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (10 November 2011)

The mother of a novice girl at my yard told me the other day she wanted to get back into riding having not sat on a horse for the best part of 30 yrs. Great I said, are you going to have some lessons at a riding school on a school master? Or perhaps have a sit on her daughters lovely schoolmaster? She then informed me that she was thinking of buying a foal as adult horses are "big" and scare the cr@p out of her and if she bought a ickle cute foal then she wouldn't be as scared once it reached maturity! Unbelievable.


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			STOP.ENCOURAGING.ME. 



Click to expand...

GO ON...





You

Know

You

Want


To!!

Its sooooo tempting, thier like chocolates, Just one more can't hurt   Thats what I told myself when I saw this:

http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy__se...old-yearlingcolt-pony-to-make-approx-152/view
I have had to padlock my wallet just incase I do something naughty, you on the other hand could easily do with one more chocolate


----------



## Emilieu (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			STOP.ENCOURAGING.ME. 



Click to expand...

Not trying to encourage you in any way i promise. But look at that face...


----------



## TallulahBright (10 November 2011)

If I were you I would think twice, then think again and finally think again. I have a beautiful youngster who I've had since she was 8 months old. In agreement with many other posters, it is ****** hard work. You can't cut corners and all along the way if I have given an inch then she has taken the ****. She's had numerous accidents, has grown out of everything I've bought and has cost a small fortune. The wrong livery yard, and by that I mean one that is not specifically geared up for babies, can be catastrophic. It has been an emotional rollercoaster and when I've watched friends heading off for a blast on the moor it has been more than a little depressing.
HOWEVER, I wouldn't change her for the world and now have a gorgeous, newly backed beast with great manners and with whom I enjoy a great relationship. I am, though, a settled 40 something with a career that generates a lot more income than you have coming in. You would need to factor in vets' bills and either insurance (with a £150 ish excess each time- one month early on saw three of these) or massive bills as they come in. Yes, some foals are not as accident prone as mine, but you have to be prepared for what might happen.
Sorry to be a doom sayer but I think you would be better off with something a bit more grounded.


----------



## HazyXmas (10 November 2011)

Gosh Annie, what a lot of reading for you 

Have you thought about offering a loving home to a suitable loan horse or pony? We have had some fabulous loans & they often have lovely, supportive owners that you can call on for advice if you need it. You might find the perfect horse or pony that is just aching to be loved & go out & have some fun. It would be great experience for you.

With regard to Endurance riding. My daughter & I did a small amount a few years ago, it was amazing  We started with the one that the Waddon PC organize in Milton Keynes. This is a good place to start as you don't need a 'special' horse, you don't have to be a PC member, i borrowed my daughters old 14.2 connie & had a whale of a time, even got a rosette (my one & only) for best adult on a pony. We did a few with Endurance GB & found everyone to be warm, welcoming & generous with their help, advice & friendship. As i mentioned, we were on a connie & Welsh D but that didn't seem to matter & horses & riders had a blast exploring the most beautiful countryside that is not usually available to ride over.

My advice, for what it's worth, is to put the foal idea on the back burner & find something that you can go & do things with now, join a RC, go to some clinic's & start some low level endurance, you'll love it.

Good luck


----------



## Biscuit (10 November 2011)

I'd ask myself:

* Even if you can have a youngster, is it worth the cost?*
If you lack experience yourself you need to plan to obtain it elsewhere (and pay for it!) Even if you have a kind YO she may not necessarily be the right person to help with every problem, and who says she'll be around and willing to help for the next 5 years.

* Even if you want to have a foal one day, is now/next year the best time?*
You are young and still have life ahead of you to meet your goals.  I would consider riding now while young and independent, focusing on career etc and get experience with foals/youngsters... and plan to get a foal later in life when you earn more/potentially have a retired horse who needs company/unable to ride as often due to family commitments etc etc

***Now back to your question regarding costs:*** Sorry, LONG!

I'm not familiar with the costs in Milton Keynes but here are some of the things I'd consider for a budget:

-Insurance - depends on value. A top company charges a lot. If you do not have substantial savings strongly consider vet fee cover.

-Farrier - less than a shod horse but could also be more than an unshod/barefoot horse since foals some times need more frequent/remedial farriery

-Vet - very variable, but some consider youngsters more accident prone. You need to budget for a comprehensive vaccine program, and even if you are fully insured expect to pay out for small things due to the excess. Significant cost of gelding (may vary from area to area)

- Livery - as others have pointed out, could be less than a horse in work if you keep on grass. Keep in mind foals/youngsters need to be socialised.

-Worming - similar to a horse. 

- Teeth - young horses some times need additional work if complications due to wolf teeth etc

- Clipping - would not be needed for a foal/youngster so a bit of savings there

- Training - consider having a good trainer visit you on a regular basis to make sure you are on the right path in terms of ground training/manners, remember it is a whole world of new experiences for the youngster and everything will have to be taught and done right and consistently - leading/picking up feet/tying up /grooming /washing /loading/ clipping/standing for vet and farrier etc etc.   For example, if you turn a away at grass in a herd most of the time, but then when the youngster is on the yard have someone come and teach you both once a week. Costs will vary but perhaps around 30 pounds for a session for someone good.  

- Keep in mind you may also need to pay if you do not have facilities readily available - for example to use their horsebox/trailer to teach your youngster to load. 

- Breaking - budget for someone to do or at least help with this, it is a lot more expensive to correct a mistake than do right first time. Breaking livery can be 100-200+ per week for 2-3+ months and it isn't good to be in a hurry. 

- Studbook registrations/change of ownership application/showing/grading etc - depends entirely on what your needs/goals are. Even if you are not planning to bring on a show/competition horse it may be a good investment to take your youngster to a show or two to see the world. 

- Tack - a lot more expensive due to growing out of things, but some are also more likely to chew and mangle things. Some people have two sets of tack for their youngster so they don't destroy their show quality stuff.

- Saddle fitter - Once started, more frequent saddle fitting may be needed than for an older horse as the youngster grows/puts on muscle

- back checks, physio etc - on average likely to cost less for a young horse than for an older horse with previous injuries - but you never know

- freeze marking/chipping - costs vary depending on company/area. 

- Contingency plan - regardless of the age of your horse, it may be necessary to pay for a groom or full time livery at some point if you get sick/injured/family issues/work away. A lot can change in 5 years.


----------



## EstherYoung (10 November 2011)

My advice, for what it's worth, is to put the foal idea on the back burner & find something that you can go & do things with now, join a RC, go to some clinic's & start some low level endurance, you'll love it.
		
Click to expand...

^This.

I've got two youngsters. I didn't plan to get either of them but their breeders made us offers we couldn't refuse...... I'm very lucky in that we found somewhere locally where they can grow up in a stable herd of other youngsters, in good safe grazing, with experienced horsepeople on site 24/7. It's also a haulage yard next to main roads and a busy waterway with boats etc, so they are getting nicely bombproofed as they grow up. Had I not found that place there is no way I would have taken on a youngster as there is no-where else suitable round here. They actually cost me more to keep than my other horses but that's because my land isn't suitable for youngsters and the youngstock livery does cost. The most important thing for me was to give them a good childhood, which is something our other horses didn't get.

It is a long old wait though. By the time Wolf is old and mature enough to compete at the level that H and me used to, he will be at least 8yo and I will be at least 44. That's scary. And that's only if we can keep the endurance gods at bay for all that time, plans being baaaad and all that. All sorts can go wrong bringing up young horses.

Don't think I'm complaining because I'm not. I do take a lot of photos and yes they are pretty darned cute. When Wolf flutters those little white eyelashes of his I just melt. It has been incredibly rewarding. I can't believe I may sit on him next year. But that's another thing - he's half welsh and very bright. He's lapped up everything I've taught him so far but when it comes to it I may not be able to ride one side of him. There is a lot of pony there.

Jelphick - Don't knock the connies. We think our friend's connie may just have pulled off the EGB supreme championship for the second time in his career. We'll know for sure in a couple of weeks


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

Emilieu said:



			Not trying to encourage you in any way i promise. But look at that face...
		
Click to expand...

Its like a cross between donkey from shrek begging 'pick me' and puss in boots from shrek with its huge saucer eyes...

and its saying JFTD


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			Its sooooo tempting, thier like chocolates, Just one more can't hurt   Thats what I told myself when I saw this:

http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy__se...old-yearlingcolt-pony-to-make-approx-152/view
I have had to padlock my wallet just incase I do something naughty, you on the other hand could easily do with one more chocolate 

Click to expand...

Is it concerning (or at least odd) that 95% of this thread is "DO NOT BUY A FOAL" and the other 5% is encouraging me to buy this little chap?   I have my eye on him, for sure.  If I can work out a plan as to how this might work, I will consider looking into him further if he's still available at that point.   
You're a very bad influence, you know...  

The pony in the link looks a nice sort - are you tempted to dig out the keys to that padlock? 

BTW- Wolf is an awesome name for a horse.  I always dreamed of one called Beowulf, shortened to Wolf...


ETA - Queenbee, that is NOT fair.  How does he know my name?   I would love for him to come and be Darach's field buddy...


----------



## EstherYoung (10 November 2011)

JFTD,

In the words of Mrs Doyle.....go on go on go on go on go on.......  (assuming adequate finances/facilities/etc)

Here's Wolf:






He does have very fluttery eyelashes. He also has a penchant for eating ants nests and bark. If he makes it to adulthood he will have the constitution of an ox.


----------



## Zimzim (10 November 2011)

Ive had a few youngsters (ranging from 6 months +), and yes in some ways they can be cheap to look after and sometimes they can be quite expensive (vets bills.....!!!). Foals/ youngsters are very curious about life and sometimes it doesnt take them long to get themselves in trouble - curiousity can get the better of them, lol. 

You have to ensure that you have a plan in place of what your wanting to do (i.e. future, break your self or send away) because its going to be a long time before your riding it, you have to think about the long term costs (foals grow and quite quickly so their wardrobe will change quite frequently over the years till they reach their mature height). You also have to think about is the place your wanting to keep him/ her suitable and have the necessary facilities you require, are there experienced people around to help you when your training etc. 

I will say it is very satisfying producing something yourself, watching them grow, see their personalities form etc. But its hard work and you have to be prepared to work through some tough times when they start to test the boundaries and test their strength. You also have to remember that what you teach them/ do with them will affect them in the long run, so you have to make sure that what you are doing is the right way. Also they may look like cute things at the foal age but when they get bigger they may turn out completely different to what you were initially expecting and they may turn out not to be suitable for what you were planning to do.


----------



## elsielouise (10 November 2011)

I want Wolf. 

Just saying....


----------



## midi (10 November 2011)

elsielouise said:



			I want Wolf. 

Just saying....
		
Click to expand...

& Felix, they're just so scrummy


----------



## highlandponygirl (10 November 2011)

EstherYoung said:



			JFTD,

In the words of Mrs Doyle.....go on go on go on go on go on.......  (assuming adequate finances/facilities/etc)

Here's Wolf:






He does have very fluttery eyelashes. He also has a penchant for eating ants nests and bark. If he makes it to adulthood he will have the constitution of an ox.
		
Click to expand...

Wow wow wow. You must buy that horse. What a little stunner. Looks like butter wouldn't melt. *sighs* It's definately one of the prettiest horses i'v ever seen.


----------



## EstherYoung (10 November 2011)

Wolf's not for sale, Highlandponygirl - he's all mine 

And yes, I do realise I'm very very very lucky.


----------



## Vickijay (10 November 2011)

I wouldnt get a foal. They are almost as expensive as grown up horses to keep. They take the same amount of time to look after. It does take ages for them to grow up. Its hard work and you can easily mess it up, which a huge responsibilty. If I think about the money it cost me to breed them, added on the money that they have cost me to keep, plus my time and It would be well over £10,000 before I ever got to sit on them!

Also there is nothing saying that they will grow into what you want. My first homebred is super, but she is only 15.1 which is too small so next year I may even have to think about selling her, which would break my heart. If you have a list of things that you want your horse to do/not do then having a baby would not work as although you can try to turn them into what you want there is still not promise that it will happen.

One of mine is rather accident prone too (despite my best efforts!) and she has cost me alot in vets fees alone.

It is nice having the special bond with them, seeing them as blobs on pregnancy scans and then knowing everything about them but I have just as strong relationship with my grown up mare who I got when she was 4 so Im not really sure that its worth it.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do


----------



## highlandponygirl (10 November 2011)

EstherYoung said:



			Wolf's not for sale, Highlandponygirl - he's all mine 

And yes, I do realise I'm very very very lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, haven't read the whole thread. Just assumed he was for sale. Woops. But he's lovely.


----------



## HazyXmas (10 November 2011)

Hi EstherYoung,
 i'm sorry, didn't mean it to read that i was knocking connies, I LOVE them, we've got two & i think they are the most wonderful breed. Just wanted to point out that you can do PC level &  EGB without having an Arab  I was so impressed with the sport, really think that everyone, especially children, should do some as it's all about getting the really important basic's of horse care & management right, & great fun as well.  Very, very good luck to your friend


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

Goodness, bla bla bla bla. This forum really gets a kick out of saying things over and over. 

I don't think "Don't get a foal" really needed 18 pages, now did it? Hm?

I saw someone had said I should ask my YO 'if she's so great' and I have done. She thinks I'd be fine and is more than willing to help and why not? She gets more money and gets to see me fulfill a dream. What I didn't want to do was text her or call her at 8pm to ask a silly question, I thought SOMEONE here might have been able to give me a sensible answer. You're all meant to be horse people, am I right?

You all jump to incredible conclusions, seriously! Youtube videos are the BEST way to judge someone's riding, we ALL know that, gosh!!
No, of course not. Before you judge me, come ride with me. Hell, come and ride Ned!

I know MOST of you are trying to be helpful, but some of you are just being rude, unhelpful and irritating. 


Oh, but I forgot. Everyone's a keyboard expert. 
I'm asking for this thread to be locked.


----------



## Spring Feather (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Goodness, bla bla bla bla. This forum really gets a kick out of saying things over and over. 

I don't think "Don't get a foal" really needed 18 pages, now did it? Hm?

I saw someone had said I should ask my YO 'if she's so great' and I have done. She thinks I'd be fine and is more than willing to help and why not? She gets more money and gets to see me fulfill a dream. What I didn't want to do was text her or call her at 8pm to ask a silly question, I thought SOMEONE here might have been able to give me a sensible answer. You're all meant to be horse people, am I right?

You all jump to incredible conclusions, seriously! Youtube videos are the BEST way to judge someone's riding, we ALL know that, gosh!!
No, of course not. Before you judge me, come ride with me. Hell, come and ride Ned!

I know MOST of you are trying to be helpful, but some of you are just being rude, unhelpful and irritating. 


*Oh, but I forgot. Everyone's a keyboard expert.* 
I'm asking for this thread to be locked.
		
Click to expand...

Actually some of us are real life experts.  I'm done though; you go buy your foal and good luck.


----------



## Wagtail (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Goodness, bla bla bla bla. This forum really gets a kick out of saying things over and over. 

I don't think "Don't get a foal" really needed 18 pages, now did it? Hm?
		
Click to expand...

I think that many people were just responding to your original post. I for one did not read the whole thread. If you see 18 pages of 'don't get a foal', doesn't it tell you something?

I for one was not being rude. I was giving my honest opinion. Many others took an awful lot of time to carefully explain their reservations and I guess you are dismissing their experienced and considered opinions out of hand? Be careful as many on here take time to help others and your response to them seems highly ungrateful.


----------



## midi (10 November 2011)

Ugh this thread makes me a little angry tbh.
If someone won't even take in about 170 replies into consideration, god help anyone else trying to help or give advice and this is exactly how horses are ruined, but I guess some people will only listen if its what they like and want to hear.


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

Who says I haven't taken any of it in? I've taken it ALL in. VERY VERY difficult read. How dare you assume I'd ruin a horse, I wouldn't let it get that far. No one I know would let me get that far. 

ANYWAY! One final post on this thread from me. I still do want a foal, more than anything, but we'll see. 
Instead of saying how awful I am at riding, perhaps some of you could have given me hints and tips about foal care?


----------



## *hic* (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Goodness, bla bla bla bla. This forum really gets a kick out of saying things over and over. 

I don't think "Don't get a foal" really needed 18 pages, now did it? Hm?

I saw someone had said I should ask my YO 'if she's so great' and I have done. She thinks I'd be fine and is more than willing to help and why not? She gets more money and gets to see me fulfill a dream. *What I didn't want to do was text her or call her at 8pm to ask a silly question*, I thought SOMEONE here might have been able to give me a sensible answer. You're all meant to be horse people, am I right?

You all jump to incredible conclusions, seriously! Youtube videos are the BEST way to judge someone's riding, we ALL know that, gosh!!
No, of course not. Before you judge me, come ride with me. Hell, come and ride Ned!

I know MOST of you are trying to be helpful, but some of you are just being rude, unhelpful and irritating. 


Oh, but I forgot. Everyone's a keyboard expert. 
I'm asking for this thread to be locked.
		
Click to expand...


The trouble is you then chose to ask the "silly question" on here. It is, of course, NOT a silly question, but people who have had some experience of what you have posted on here were trying to help you out and make sure that you got the most out of what will be your first horse. 

You brought up the subject of your YO and her financial interest in your having a foal. I'd just like to point out that none of the people who responded on here (unless any of them have offered by PM to sell you a foal) stand to benefit in any way, they offered their experience to help you make a very big decision.


----------



## KVH (10 November 2011)

Wagtail said:



			I think that many people were just responding to your original post. I for one did not read the whole thread. If you see 18 pages of 'don't get a foal', doesn't it tell you something?
		
Click to expand...

This!! No one is responding with spite, but with honest and useful advice!!
I know it is hard but you must take these comments on board-they are for your own good, aswell as for the yearling.
I would implore you to think about this carefully!!


----------



## FairyLights (10 November 2011)

I have 2 yearlings. its just cost me £58 to worm them both,double dose Strongid-P for taprorm too. Don t understimate the cost of a young horse.


----------



## honetpot (10 November 2011)

The hardest thing about having a foal is time...you have to wait along time before you can ride it.
 I buy foals and yearlings usually from people who have made mistakes and it hasn't worked out they planned.
You need a good 'nanny' usually an older calm pony who knows the ropes and get them to buddy up. So when you come to trimming,travelling or anything new there is a equine friend.
 I always feed a stud balancer just because most of mine are native/ natives crosses and live on just haylage/hay and they are fed this once a day. They winter out 24/7 are handled only when they need something doing to them. I then leave them to 'cook' for 2 -3 years only taking out to go to the odd show or move fields for new grass.
 When they are 'cooked' they are broken at 3-4 and go on to be competition ponies.
If you are really wanting one think about what it will do in 3 years time, not what you want it to do. As I have said I buy other peoples mistakes and slot the horse to the job.
 Buy a native/native cross as they are hardier and cheaper to keep, and rember it costs as much to feed a good,un as a bad 'un and if its the choice between a smart one that sharpe, and an ugly one that placid always choose the quite one as that is the one that will sell. I have learned that if you buy one with a plain head it stays plain even if the rest of the body improves, and a pretty head looks so much better over the stable door.
  So in short livery + D&H Sure grow £14.50, plus hay or haylage =, roughly £12- 15 a week plus all other x's, wormers, gelding £250-£350, vaccinations.
  There are lots of people looking for homes for foals this winter and if you are not sure try loaning with a view to buy, so if doesn't work out it will have somewhere to go back to.
 Good luck, and it can be very rewarding seeing how they turnout and develope.


----------



## benson21 (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Goodness, bla bla bla bla. This forum really gets a kick out of saying things over and over. 

I don't think "Don't get a foal" really needed 18 pages, now did it? Hm?

I saw someone had said I should ask my YO 'if she's so great' and I have done. She thinks I'd be fine and is more than willing to help and why not? She gets more money and gets to see me fulfill a dream. What I didn't want to do was text her or call her at 8pm to ask a silly question, I thought SOMEONE here might have been able to give me a sensible answer. You're all meant to be horse people, am I right?

You all jump to incredible conclusions, seriously! Youtube videos are the BEST way to judge someone's riding, we ALL know that, gosh!!
No, of course not. Before you judge me, come ride with me. Hell, come and ride Ned!

I know MOST of you are trying to be helpful, but some of you are just being rude, unhelpful and irritating. 


Oh, but I forgot. Everyone's a keyboard expert. 
I'm asking for this thread to be locked.
		
Click to expand...

I havent commented on this til now, but I am gonna have to say something! Maybe 18 pages of advising you not to get a foal is excessive, but doesnt it tell you something??
it does grate on me that people put a subject on an OPEN forum, that is open for discussion by everyone, but when you dont like what you hear, you want to close it!
If you have made your mind up and you are goning to go ahead and get a foal, and you feel that you are experienced enough to take one on, why are you here asking questions on how to do it?


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 November 2011)

my 10 yr old daughter just asked why i was  at this thread, just told her that someone wants a foal as a first horse and even she said it's not a great idea as if you don't know what you're doing you could end up teaching it all the wrong things!  Wise words from a 10 yr old, shame the OP can't see sense too


----------



## *hic* (10 November 2011)

Funny that, I just showed my 20 yo daughter a couple of previous posts and she suggested that the OP would do very well to get a nice older horse to enjoy and learn with. When I told her what this thread was about she was


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

Nice to know you're making fun of me with your family too.


----------



## SeasonalSituation (10 November 2011)

Edgy. This annoys me. Simple answer don't ask a question on her, expect everyone to say "oh defiantly get a foal there so very cute", it won't happen. If you don't like what you hear don't ask. 

Personally I think, including threads I have started I have always got really good advice.


----------



## SeasonalSituation (10 November 2011)

Sorry for spelling. Bad phone.


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Nice to know you're making fun of me with your family too.
		
Click to expand...

not at all, she was stood by me as i was reading! but comments like that do you no favours, just fuels the impression that you are not very mature!


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

I asked if I could have a horse on £550 (roughly) a month. Do I know any better? No.

I did NOT ask if I should get a foal or not.


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I asked if I could have a horse on £550 (roughly) a month. Do I know any better? No.

I did NOT ask if I should get a foal or not.
		
Click to expand...

there's been some very informative posts listing possible costs, problem is with horses, nothing is set in stone, things can crop up and blow your budget in a day.


----------



## honetpot (10 November 2011)

Give the girl a break. I buy other peoples mistakes and do know what they have all been from women over the age of 40 who did things the 'right way', or they ran out of money.
 They come home get turned out in a field and grown up to be nice animals, all you need is commen sense.


----------



## rockysmum (10 November 2011)

Oh for gods sake just go buy one.

Financial or other arguments are just going over your head, so why ask.

Just do what the rest of us have done in our time and make your own mistakes.

I'm sure the nice people on here will still be around to pick up the pieces if necessary


----------



## HazyXmas (10 November 2011)

Annie, don't take all this too much to heart  I think that people genuinely want to help you. I agree with you that it's really not nice of people to criticize or make comments about where you live or work. In my humble opinion, if your working & earning an honest wage, then your doing well & as for living at home, your a lucky girl to have a family that you regard as friends, enjoy your time with them. In this day of global turmoil it's often a very sensible option for young people to stay at home, i've still got a son of 21 living at home & there's no shame to it 
Try & expand your horsey experience, make new friends & try lots of different things. It's great that you've got this passion for horses & art. If you ever want new subjects to photograph I've got some terrible 2 yr olds that might pose for you.
Good luck


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

I'm not buying one yet! I've got a whole YEAR before I'm even going to start looking. Which I've said lots of times now. Surely an entire year is enough time to gather savings, possibly get another job, maybe have some time on a stud etc? 

I asked for rough estimates for price on here, because I thought I could get a quick, easy, simple answer. I did say on my first post, excluding vets bills and unexpected bills, just the basics.


----------



## azouria (10 November 2011)

I think that people are just trying to stop you from making a mistake, having seen/heard from experience how horribly wrong it could go. It is frustrating when someone won't listen to advice to stop them making the same mistakes that they did. Getting a foal is jumping in at the deep end to the extreme - of course it's your choice in then end, but people are just trying to help you see that there are other options, and also to show you exactly what you're getting in to.

On a more financial note, I earn about £350 a month (although part time), and live at home, and I can definitely say that even with £200 extra I would be very worried about getting a horse, let alone a foal, there are so many hidden/unexpected costs. And never underestimate just how much money petrol eats up, even with an economical car. Obviously this it just my humble opinion so make of it what you will.


----------



## Puppy (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I asked if I could have a horse on £550 (roughly) a month. Do I know any better? No.

I did NOT ask if I should get a foal or not.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any idea how much insurance is for a new driver? 

It can be up to £2,000 for the year. That's going to take one hell of a chunk out of your wages. 

People aren't posting to be mean, but to try and help you understand, which because you aren't prepared to listen to them it means they are having to be more and more blunt. 

I can see where people are coming from. Having seen your videos (and also got an idea about this 'wonderful' YO of yours) I really think you getting a foal will end in disaster


----------



## windsorblue (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I asked if I could have a horse on £550 (roughly) a month. Do I know any better? No.

I did NOT ask if I should get a foal or not.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, having a foal is like having a baby - NOONE can prepare you for the work, heartache and cost involved. Yes, it's worthwhile, but some horrendous mistakes can influence the finished article very badly.
Saying you don't want a 'bucker' is like saying you don't want your newborn to smoke/drink/steal..........you can try to influence the youngster and show it the right way, but ultimately you have no guarantees how it will turn out.
If you intend to 'rescue' (where from? How?) a foal, you will have absolutely even less influence, as you will have no knowledge of breeding etc. There are people on here who have bred foals with serious consideration to sire and dam, and STILL ended up with a stroppy teenager that pushes them to the limit, even with all their years of experience.
Secondly, if you had said you had £550 pounds a month, how many 'lines' would that buy you, you would be told that it was bad for you, unhealthy, not to mention illegal.  Any one with an ounce of common sense/responsibility will tell someone else if they are about to make a bad mistake, and that is what is happening here. Unfortunately, you have set your mind on a potentially disastrous path and don't want to listen to older and much wiser people.


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

jelphick said:



			Annie, don't take all this too much to heart  I think that people genuinely want to help you. I agree with you that it's really not nice of people to criticize or make comments about where you live or work. In my humble opinion, if your working & earning an honest wage, then your doing well & as for living at home, your a lucky girl to have a family that you regard as friends, enjoy your time with them. In this day of global turmoil it's often a very sensible option for young people to stay at home, i've still got a son of 21 living at home & there's no shame to it 
Try & expand your horsey experience, make new friends & try lots of different things. It's great that you've got this passion for horses & art. If you ever want new subjects to photograph I've got some terrible 2 yr olds that might pose for you.
Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I was beginning to feel a bit like the guy from Psycho, living at home with my mum. She's been a better friend to me than all the people around here my own age  I'd rather be with horses, my mum or just sitting drawing, than ever going out and drinking! I tried clubbing once...(I don't drink or smoke anyway) and it was the worst thing that my body has ever been through! 

I'm always trying to expand my knowledge  I always stalk these threads and buy books, ask my YO and stuff ^^

Hehe, I wish I could come and photograph your 2yr olds!


----------



## EstherYoung (10 November 2011)

jelphick said:



			Hi EstherYoung,
 i'm sorry, didn't mean it to read that i was knocking connies, I LOVE them, we've got two & i think they are the most wonderful breed. Just wanted to point out that you can do PC level &  EGB without having an Arab  I was so impressed with the sport, really think that everyone, especially children, should do some as it's all about getting the really important basic's of horse care & management right, & great fun as well.  Very, very good luck to your friend 

Click to expand...

I know  That was sort of what I was trying to get across too (obviously not very well but then this thread has got a bit tetchy....), but I also wanted to point out that connies can go a lot further than people think, and no, you absolutely don't need an arab  

Our friend has a lot of supporters and us Yorkshire lot are quite rowdy so if her and Flurrie have won the supreme again we will bring the house down. Roll on the AGM and fingers crossed


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 November 2011)

Annielucian, it's a shame that I've moved as I used to live a short drive from MK. I'd have loved some help with my horses from someone that is keen to learn about youngstock. It would be nice to be able to take both youngsters out together more often. Maybe you could move to Wales.


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

Oh! That is a shame D: That would have been perfect!!
Hehe, Wales wasn't good to me last time I was there  But I'm sure if horses were involved, it would be better! (I had a bottle smashed on the door and was told 'us tourists should ******* off!') It was scary!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 November 2011)

(I had a bottle smashed on the door and was told 'us tourists should ******* off!') It was scary!
		
Click to expand...

 That's awful.


----------



## Dexter (10 November 2011)

Please dont take your YOs advice! Please, please seek advice from other people in real life. I still have horsey friends in MK, would you like me to see if anyone needs any help? The set up on your current yard is NOT suitable for a foal. 

I'm not getting into it on a public forum, but I know this as I had my mare there for a very, very short period of time. The yard doesnt have a very good reputation, and thats for a reason! It isnt normal for youngsters to get to the point they go over backwards! I'm pretty sure if any pressure was put on any of mine they would flip to that point. Any sensible person doesnt let it get to that stage


----------



## bugbee717 (10 November 2011)

Annie dont know if you missed my post u are quite welcome to come and see/help with mine I am mk northants boarder they range from 6 months to 16 years


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 November 2011)

bugbee717 said:



			Annie dont know if you missed my post u are quite welcome to come and see/help with mine I am mk northants boarder they range from 6 months to 16 years
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful. 

I really hope that Annielucian is able to take up your kind offer.


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

I'll PM you now bugbee 

Dexter, he wasn't trying to go over, he got excited and slipped. Who was your mare? I've been there for years, I probably know her. PM me if you want.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 November 2011)

Esther Young, I am positively drooling over Wolf.  He is utterly fabulous.  Thank goodness he's not for sale or you'd have me knocking on your door by now!

Annie, the offer of going to play with some youngsters is very generous and would be a sensible move.  I only have on yearling (for now ) and a couple of mature horses and am probably a bit far away (Essex) or you'd be welcome to come down here.  

I'm certainly not going to criticise you for living at home either - I live with my mother, because I, like you, regard my mother as my friend.  It also means she will benefit from my slightly higher salary when we move next year - a small repayment for my rent free childhood 

If you do get a realy baby (and I remain unconvinced that this is a good idea) I would recommend very strongly that you get an independent second opinion and you seek training / instruction / help from outside your yard as well as your YO.  I don't know whether they're going to be useful or not, but I know there are many ways to skin a cat and the more options you have up your sleeve, the less chance you have of screwing up big time.  Or in other words, take advice wherever you can get it and weigh up how good it is before choosing how you tackle each problem...


eta - horses don't try to go up and over - they overbalance or slip because they're panicking, and I think that is what Dexter has a problem with.


----------



## bugbee717 (10 November 2011)

Just got your pm I am on my phone at the mo and can't pm from it, if u are on Facebook I am on there Mellissa startin you can have a look at them all, the kids are on the laptop at the mo once they are off I will message you


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

Sent  I'm Emily Simba Leslie thanks!!


----------



## Rudey (10 November 2011)

Puppy said:



			Do you have any idea how much insurance is for a new driver? 

It can be up to £2,000 for the year. That's going to take one hell of a chunk out of your wages.
		
Click to expand...

I dread to say it, but.... and the rest!  My 17 year old office junior has just passed her test, and bought a '06 Punto with a small engine.  She has paid a whopping £3,000 insurance for the year!  Our secretary is 19, has been driving for 2 years, got her Mum on the insurance to bring the premium down, drives a '57 reg Corsa and has paid just short of £1,500!


----------



## RoyalPolo (10 November 2011)

I dont normally post on here very often but felt the need to after my own experience buying a youngster.

I am 24 so a bit older but had owned my own for along while ridden since i was 4 etc I decided that i would like to purchase a youngster after my old horse breaking his legs and wanting a 2nd one to keep my other old girl company to bring on myself as i was fed up of trying to correct other peoples horses who had given them the bad habits. I purchased a 2yo New forest mare as i felt sorry for her but thought she seemed sweet enough so decided to take the risk and i cant honestly say its the worst thing i ever did.... 

She arrived and was nothing but trouble from day one she jumped out the paddock if she got in a huff or if she thought she didn't have enough grass would just canter off and pop over the leccy fencing to the better grass she then would refuse to budge to put her back in i always needed a second person with me to help get her to walk on anyway after lots of practice in hand in the school she was much better at leading but even in winter if she felt she didn't fancy going in the stable she just wouldn't she would rear throw herself around so again i needed someone to help me get her in the stable she wasn't scared she was just damn pig headed at times she would also rear at me in the field trying to get me to play with her or anyone who came in the field for that matter she would just run over to and rear at so in the end i carryed a stick with me at all times in the field for my own safety she would always escape out the field no matter if the electric was on or not she was well full of character but over the year i owned her she ruined my confidence and i realised i didn't have the time or experience/confidence to deal with her i actually hated her in the end she put me in tears so many times. 

I was very lucky and found her a lovely home in the end but it took me along while to rehome her to the right people for her she wasn't ruined but was a cheeky stubborn pony at times but was lovely to in her own right.

I now have lost alot of my confidence with horses due to her always rearing or being an idiot even though i always tryed my hardest to never let her get away with these things either now looking back i would of bought something much older safer that i could of ridden and i now will never own a youngster as they just aren't for me and just coming out of a riding school type situation really isn't the best idea to get a foal there alot of hardwork and not enjoyable you can't ride and mine ate me out of house and home in hay and bedding and electric fence posts etc that she snapped regulary.

Please please think twice before getting your first horse they are alot of hard work especially when you work full time.


----------



## Puppy (10 November 2011)

Rudey said:



			I dread to say it, but.... and the rest!  My 17 year old office junior has just passed her test, and bought a '06 Punto with a small engine.  She has paid a whopping £3,000 insurance for the year!  Our secretary is 19, has been driving for 2 years, got her Mum on the insurance to bring the premium down, drives a '57 reg Corsa and has paid just short of £1,500!  

Click to expand...

Makes me almost glad to be so old


----------



## *hic* (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Nice to know you're making fun of me with your family too.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair she looked at a video of you riding, thought you were doing well on a horse that's obviously not an easy ride, that you were obviously extremely fond of it and thought that you would really enjoy a horse that knew what it was doing and for you to be able to learn with. She fully appreciates that you haven't had the luck that she's had with a mother prepared to provide her with nice horses and really good tuition. That's as much as anything why she thought that a foal for your first horse would be a mistake - she thought you'd so enjoy having something that you could get on and ride well.

She certainly wasn't making fun of you, she was shocked that anyone would think that a foal was the best choice for anyone's first horse.


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Is it concerning (or at least odd) that 95% of this thread is "DO NOT BUY A FOAL" and the other 5% is encouraging me to buy this little chap?   I have my eye on him, for sure.  If I can work out a plan as to how this might work, I will consider looking into him further if he's still available at that point.   
You're a very bad influence, you know...  

The pony in the link looks a nice sort - are you tempted to dig out the keys to that padlock? 

BTW- Wolf is an awesome name for a horse.  I always dreamed of one called Beowulf, shortened to Wolf...


ETA - Queenbee, that is NOT fair.  How does he know my name?   I would love for him to come and be Darach's field buddy...
		
Click to expand...

I would love to, but am currently keeping my 2 at livery because I want use of the school and facilities, especially for ben and his education, If I was back at the fields and stables OH put up I would have him like a shot, but since he would purely be bought as a project to bring on, compete a bit and then sell, it just would not be cost effective   perhaps when ben is broken etc and I move them back I will add to the herd


----------



## Rudey (10 November 2011)

Puppy said:



			Makes me almost glad to be so old 

Click to expand...

Ditto!... never thought I would be pleased about that!!


----------



## Queenbee (10 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			I'm not buying one yet! I've got a whole YEAR before I'm even going to start looking. Which I've said lots of times now. Surely an entire year is enough time to gather savings, possibly get another job, maybe have some time on a stud etc? 

I asked for rough estimates for price on here, because I thought I could get a quick, easy, simple answer. I did say on my first post, excluding vets bills and unexpected bills, just the basics.
		
Click to expand...

Why the hell would you want to NOT factor in vets bills and possible unepected bills?!


I think you can afford it easily so go get a foal, I think it would be a lovely experience for you, foals are cute and sweet don't you know and you can post your pictures of it on FB and all your mates can coooo over it and go 'awww how sweet' and you can even groom it and take it out for walks.  I think it'd be perfect for you.

Now you've heard what you want to hear.


I revise my earlier statement, I probably would not employ you if I ran a yard since you listen to nothing.  I suspect YO is rubbing her hands with Glee, she can take your money and possibly have your horse at the end of the day if you can't handle the situation...

And no, there were not pages and pages of outrage were disgust, we were talking about JFTDs potential new purchase too.


----------



## Dexter (10 November 2011)

I forgot to mention the reason I have 3 youngsters it I bought one, needed a companion youngster. Got a "rescue" from the sales, sold him on, bought another youngster, the sales youngster couldnt be kept by his new owner so I took him back. They spend ALOT of time playing boisterous games in a HUGE field which facilitates them tear ar*ing up and down for hours. This simply wouldnt work in small field!

In the spring I moved them to a 3 acre field down the road. It wasnt big enough or interesting enough.They got bored and did this:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150210882498667.315541.606503666&type=1&l=172bf7f9fe

I laughed and laughed the first couple of times, thinking it was just random sticks, then I realsied the little dears where ripping up the neighbours fencing in order to beat wach other sensless!!


----------



## Dexter (10 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			I suspect YO is rubbing her hands with Glee, she can take your money and possibly have your horse at the end of the day if you can't handle the situation....
		
Click to expand...

Do you know this woman?!?! Because that is a spot on accurate description of her! She offered me one of her scrag end youngsters "on loan" on the proviso that I looked after it and paid her livery, which was £45 for part livery for a youngster I was expected to educate,and that was turned out in fields fenced with sagging wire! I politely declined! I really am not getting into it on here, but this yard has been exposed as using liveries hot as hell horses in lessons for beginners, amongst other things. Not by me either I hasten to add  It has a truely horrendous reputation in MK 

PLEASE take up the amazing opportunities you have been offered!


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			Why the hell would you want to NOT factor in vets bills and possible unepected bills?!


I think you can afford it easily so go get a foal, I think it would be a lovely experience for you, foals are cute and sweet don't you know and you can post your pictures of it on FB and all your mates can coooo over it and go 'awww how sweet' and you can even groom it and take it out for walks.  I think it'd be perfect for you.

Now you've heard what you want to hear.


I revise my earlier statement, I probably would not employ you if I ran a yard since you listen to nothing.  I suspect YO is rubbing her hands with Glee, she can take your money and possibly have your horse at the end of the day if you can't handle the situation...

And no, there were not pages and pages of outrage were disgust, we were talking about JFTDs potential new purchase too.
		
Click to expand...

Was that really needed? No.
How do you know I listen to nothing? I was simply trying to argue my case. That's not not listening, that's defending myself. For your information, at work I was debating with myself all day, whether it was a good idea or not. 

You've never met me and have never seen me work. At the stables and at in the shop "Ok" and a nod is usually all I say and get on with whatever I was told to do. 
I don't want to be lied to, but manners and tact cost nothing.


----------



## Shantara (10 November 2011)

Dexter said:



			Do you know this woman?!?! Because that is a spot on accurate description of her! She offered me one of her scrag end youngsters "on loan" on the proviso that I looked after it and paid her livery, which was £45 for part livery for a youngster I was expected to educate,and that was turned out in fields fenced with sagging wire! I politely declined! I really am not getting into it on here, but this yard has been exposed as using liveries hot as hell horses in lessons for beginners, amongst other things. Not by me either I hasten to add  It has a truely horrendous reputation in MK 

PLEASE take up the amazing opportunities you have been offered!
		
Click to expand...

That is SO uncalled for. Are you SURE you have the right yard? That's NOTHING like the yard I ride at. I would love to know who you are and which yard you're talking about. Please PM me.


----------



## cassie summers (10 November 2011)

Puppy said:



			Makes me almost glad to be so old 

Click to expand...

yay me to i have an old snotter of a pug 106 deisel cost me 194.00 a year to insure fully comp and does 55 mpg who cares what you drive lol


----------

